#juju-gui 2013-01-14
<hazmat> fwiw finishing followup gary_poster|away 
 * benji reboots after installing updates.
<frankban> good morning gary_poster, do you have a minute for a quick call?
<gary_poster> frankban, on call, ping you after?
<frankban> gary_poster: sure thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, when's your lunch?
<frankban> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> frankban, juju-ui?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok
<therve> hazmat, around?
<hazmat> therve, yes
<hazmat> therve, what's up
<therve> hazmat, do you have some time for questions? there is still one piece of the puzzle I'm missing
<hazmat> therve, in 1m for 10m yes
<therve> ok :)
<hazmat> therve, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/578ca1fef07eca8375038c223c90d5cdb2667c70?authuser=0&hl=en
<gary_poster> Makyo, on call but could you try tests on trunk, make test-debug?  I think there is a test failure that you could identify quickly
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure thing.
<gary_poster> ty Makyo 
<Makyo> gary_poster, Weird.  Alright, looking into it.
<bac> gary_poster: hanging out?
<gary_poster> bac, y
<bac> gary_poster: are you attempting to join?
<hazmat> gary_poster, ping hangout
<gary_poster> bac, hazmat, coming
<bac> teknico: i've gotten complaints lately that my audio is not understandable due to choppiness so i thought i'd try the low bandwidth for video.  hope it helped.
<teknico> bac, I noticed no problems with your audio
<hazmat> bac it did
<bac> perhaps a static picture might be less annoying than the line drawing.
<hazmat> bac but i normally don't have issues with your audio
<hazmat> bac, for me without the low bandwidth, i wouldn't frequently get freeze ups and drops
<hazmat> er.. would
<bac> hazmat: how do you get service?  dsl?
<teknico> and I'm always in favor of anything that helps correcting the gross imbalance between video and audio in contemporary media culture!
<teknico> I don't find the solarized/line drawing video annoying at all anyway
<teknico> bac, did you happen to try the low bandwidth option (the one without "ultra") too?
<bac> teknico: not yet
<teknico> and hazmat too ^^
<hazmat> teknico, not yet
<teknico> does -req lbox option work? on two attempts out of two I got:
<teknico> error: Failed to send patch set to codereview: diff is empty
<teknico> does *the -req...
<teknico> and, can the merge proposals for two branches be linked to the same bug, in lbox?
<teknico> resubmitted without prerequisite, unfortunately the diff will be much bigger than needed, until the first branch lands
<bac> bcsaller: it looks like your latest merge broke one test.  have you seen that?
<bcsaller> bac: no, what are you seeing?
<bac> gary_poster, benji: could one of you review my branch in secondary?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> bcsaller: must be able to add a relation from the control panel ‣
<bac> expected '-58' to not equal '-58'
<Makyo> bac, https://codereview.appspot.com/7102055/
<bac> bcsaller: i haven't investigated, just noted that reverting to r313 does not show the problem
<bac> Makyo: is that a review request?  i'd be glad to.
<bac> Makyo: oh, that's the fix for the problem i just annoyed bcsaller about?
<Makyo> bac, A branch that fixes that test.  If you'd be willing to see if that fixes i--yes :)
<bcsaller> nice
<gary_poster> bac benji and I approved thank you
<bac> gary_poster: i saw.  thank you and benji
<gary_poster> cool bac
<bac> lbox submitting...
<bac> followed closely by lbox dog -walk
<bac> gary_poster: i just updated config-prod.js on uistage to have the user/passwd
<bac> so in ten minutes the login should be disabled
<gary_poster> thanks bac on call
<bac> np
<bac> cool, uistaging no longer prompts for password
<benji> gary_poster: (no rush) so, what is the most kanban-y thing to do with the 1090716 card?
<gary_poster> benji sorry on call till 5
<hazmat> therve, env uuid branch just about ready for review (though finding a reviewer might be tough)
<hazmat> twill need a follow up to also make it available off the ws
<hazmat> therve, if your up for a review its at https://codereview.appspot.com/7092055
<gary_poster> benji now off call, and rushing to next thing.  um. I think the most accurate/historically informative representation will be to keep it active somehow.  Back to coding would be fine.
<benji> gary_poster: will do
#juju-gui 2013-01-15
<gary_poster> hey, people, claim some reviews!
<benji> gary_poster: hmm, I tried to claim "Reformat the project documentation" (and already did the review) but my tag didn't stick.
<benji> so, if you've not already done it, you don't strictly have to do that one (it has two reviews now)
<gary_poster> benji, I did it and fixed it.  I need to remember to reload the page after a night.  Apparently page updates stop after a while
<benji> oh! is that it?
<gary_poster> I mean, I messed up your tags and fixed it, benji.  Thanks
<gary_poster> that's the story for me, yeah.  Maybe it stops updating after inactivity or something
<benji> I need to remember that.  That sounds like a bug report in waiting.
<gary_poster> if you ever want to know what the heck is going on, I find the "history" tab for each card helps a lot
<gary_poster> yeah, good idea
<gary_poster> teknico, you have two reviews for one of your branches.  I reviewed bug 1099816, but you need someone else for that one
<_mup_> Bug #1099816: Revise project docs <juju-gui:In Progress by teknico> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099816 >
<teknico> gary_poster, yes, I'm answering to those remarks right now, thanks
<gary_poster> cool teknico 
<teknico> s/ to //
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> I will take a look at the 1099816 branch.
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<hazmat> i need a pyjuju review to help the ls integration go forward.. bcsaller, jimbaker.. or anyone else if you have a moment could you look at https://codereview.appspot.com/7092055/
<bcsaller> hazmat: doing it now
<hazmat> bcsaller, thanks
<hazmat> therve, afaics that should take care of the issue for identifying multiple envs from the ls subordinate. w/ the branch there's a JUJU_ENV_ID hex uuid env var available in all hooks
<therve> hazmat, yeah I had a look, seems great
<jimbaker> hazmat, also +1 on the branch, makes a lot of sense, but i'll let bcsaller do the more detailed review
<hazmat> jimbaker, thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, made a code-only review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7095058/ that has some things to which you could respond.  Will qa your branch now.
<frankban> gary_poster: looking, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome, ty
<frankban> gary_poster: replied to your comments
<gary_poster> alejandraobregon bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> frankban, cool, looking.  I got sidetracked by finding two bugs that I think are in trunk
<gary_poster> once I file those I'll return to qa
<gary_poster> bac benji starting without you
<gary_poster> bac forgot you were out today but eventually remembered :-)
<hazmat> noticing on staging there's some odd interaction w/ double click and the service menu on the canvas
<hazmat> ie. double click 'zooms' to the svc page,  but leaves the svc menu open on the canvas.
<gary_poster> hazmat duped; will file bug
<benji> we could use a loading message, the hash mark background stays up just long enough that you wonder what the app is doing
<gary_poster> yeah, good idea benji
<goodspud> Hey all. I've updated the meeting invite with a link to the "wires" we'll be going through shortly
<gary_poster> thanks goodspud 
<gary_poster> Makyo, fwiw your expertise might come in handy for bug 1099921, when you get a chance.
<_mup_> Bug #1099921: Dragging services fails intermittently <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099921 >
<frankban> teknico: is "readOnly" so bad? ;-)
<teknico> frankban, well, yes, it's weird :-)
<gary_poster> bah :-)
<frankban> hum... "I'm a wierdo... What the hell am I doing here"...
<gary_poster> two words certainly has precedence
<gary_poster> Wikipedia has "read-only"
<gary_poster> salesforce API uses ReadOnly
 * gary_poster not sure whether to give 2 mi nwarning for UI call
<goodspud> gary_poster, haven't you effectively just done that?
<gary_poster> goodspud, not with all the pingy goodness :-)
<teknico> uhm, I can't find Googlle Hangout via the map link on the invite ;-)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, benji hazmat Makyo teknico if you want to come we are in juju-ui
<gary_poster> arosales, actually you might want to join to. up to you.  inspector panel presentation in juju-ui from Nick
<benji> bcsaller: I muted your keyboard. ;)
<arosales> gary_poster: ah, ok. let me see if I can get out of the current meeting
<gary_poster> arosales, really up to you
<gary_poster> arosales, wanted to give you the option at least :-)
<arosales> thanks for the fyi 
<arosales> gary_poster: much appreciated
<gary_poster> :-)
<bcsaller> very poor hangout experience, lost about 50% of the audio even with reconnects
<hazmat> bcsaller, changing the bandwith settings can help alot with that
<bcsaller> I did :(
<hazmat> hmm.. unfortunate.. it works wonders for me on a crappy net con
<gary_poster> frankban, finally finished qa and tests.  land with changes.  ty
<gary_poster> frankban, sorry for duplicate review on rietveld.  rietveld is acting up for me
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, just pushed new changes, could you please take another look at https://codereview.appspot.com/7095058 ?
<gary_poster> sure frankban, will do now
<frankban> cool thanks
<hazmat> cool frankban
<hazmat> hmm. getting an error from reitveld looking at readonly branch
<hazmat> app engine, the most helpless way to fail at scale
<hazmat> gary_poster, can you get to it?
<hazmat> hmm.. i can't get to any reitveld reviews though the index is working
<gary_poster> hazmat, I am able to see it via FF :-P
<gary_poster> hazmat, frankban scratch that.  I can get to it if I am unauthenticated
<hazmat> gary_poster, seems to be a server issue core also confirmed issues
<gary_poster> looking at MP
<gary_poster> frankban, +1 thank you.
<frankban> gary_poster: cool! landing...
<hazmat> frankban, branch looks great.. i had a question though on the notification is this the old notifications number, or the floating/growl notification that fires on these perm denied
<frankban> hazmat: both
<hazmat> cool, thanks
<Makyo> Surprise parent lunch.  Will be back in a few.
<frankban> gary_poster, hazmat: usual conflict in uistage: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/juju-ui/assets/config.js
<gary_poster> frankban, ok, trying to fix 1 sec
<gary_poster> frankban, fixed
<gary_poster> thanks frankban! now go away and have an evening :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks :-) have a nice evening!
<gary_poster> bcsaller, you've fixed 1091616 previously, in one of your refactoring branches, right?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: had to check, yes, thats covered by one of the branches I'm trying to land, still haven't gotten the pan working in conjunction with it though
<gary_poster> bcsaller, oh ok, so in progress, thx
<bcsaller> err, wait, I think that area related bug was covered by the viewport branch
<bcsaller> that should be landed
<bcsaller> the origin fix on the mouse is in the scrollwheel one
<gary_poster> bcsaller, that's what I thought.  cool, marking it as resolved, thx
<bcsaller> gary_poster: more than one minor in that bug :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> hmm, so I was thinking... if the user deploys *another* juju GUI (say because there is a new version available) how are they supposed to remove the "old" one?
<gary_poster> benji, IIUC you are not supposed to do that.  There's an explicit upgrade gesture...and I don't know what it is actually
<benji> gary_poster: s/\([^)]+\)/SOME_GOOD_REASON_TO_WANT_TO_DEPLOY_ANOTHER_GUI_SERVICE/
<gary_poster> benji: :-P name one
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, if we encounter this we can change this code to a warning with a wink and a song, yeah?
<benji> if you can't think of one, then my fears are assuaged (I can't believe I spelled that right on the first try)
<gary_poster> in a world where winks and songs are inexpensivem to be clear
<bcsaller> or add an update gui button when a new version is detected
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> yeah bcsaller 
<gary_poster> the update story is the only one I know of
 * benji dumps his wink and song derrivatives portfolio in fear of a market crash
<gary_poster> but if there is one we can address that then
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> cool, I wanted to be sure that wasn't a stopper
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<benji> does anyone know of any tests that render templats and then inspect the results? (I can't find any after a quick inspection.)
<gary_poster> um.  maybe charm panel.  looking.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, did you mean to merge?  I'm ok with it, but it had 1 in-progress review total afaict :-)
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I did, I thought there was one with issues and one w/o and I fixed the issues and repaired the behavior
<bcsaller> but I might have jumped the gun
<gary_poster> bcsaller, oh cool, I didn't see second review--and excellent news that that is landed.  should have looked closer than my mail program to see the second review.  all is well, was just wondering :-)
<gary_poster> benji, test_charm_panel effectively is testing the rendering of templates...oh, but you want the template in isolation?
<benji> yep
<benji> most of the changes in my branch are to templates and it seems sanest to test them directly 
<benji> I'm looking at the template infrastructure to see how to do what I want and it looks pretty easy
<gary_poster> benji gotcha.  no, no examples I know of.  I'd just do Y.Node (Y.one etc.) with get('text') or whatever
<gary_poster> but would be coll to see something niftier
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> removing relations in env view is broken ("Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'one' of null")
<gary_poster> will file bug anon
<gary_poster> Makyo, reviewing your recent branch.  Question about line 548 of https://codereview.appspot.com/7095061/diff/1/app/views/topology/service.js?column_width=80
<gary_poster> (right hand side)
<gary_poster> is that mutating the data-outerradius within a function that is supposed to get a value?
<gary_poster> I don't know the d3 spelling well enough
<Makyo> gary_poster, yes.  It's keeping that value up to date, solely for testability.
<Makyo> gary_poster, <path>'s d attribute doesn't provide enough information to be able to test that behavior, and the data- prefixed attributes help provide that.
<gary_poster> Makyo, oh I see.  Normally I'd want to separate out mutation from observation code, but for testability I'm cool with that.  Will just request explanatory comment as to the purpose of that attr
<Makyo> gary_poster, Got it.  There's no other way to retrieve the outer radius otherwise, so I'll comment it.
<gary_poster> Cool thanks Makyo 
<gary_poster> hey benji, I thought our new new new style guide said that we are supposed to have var statements for each variable, but I couldn't find that.  Do you happen to remember what is up with that?
<gary_poster> (was looking in docs/style-guide.rst)
<benji> gary_poster: that never left the suggestion phase and ended up dying on the vine
<gary_poster> oh ok benji
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, "Land with (super trivial) changes." :-)
<hazmat> therve, the uuid thing is merge to pyju trunk.. should be in the ppa tomorrow
<hazmat> merged
<gary_poster> looks like bcsaller's branch fixed the problem removing relations in the environment view also. Yay. :-)
<gary_poster> Don't have to file that bug
<benji> but it means that we need a bug for the missing test (0.2 wink)
<gary_poster> benji, yeah thought crossed my mind
<therve> hazmat, awesome!
<gary_poster> bcsaller if you are not past your EoD, if you were able to review Makyo's https://codereview.appspot.com/7095061/ today he might be able to land it, which would be cool.
<gary_poster> If you are past your EoD, never mind :-)
<bcsaller> gary_poster, Makyo: I'll review that now
<gary_poster> thank you
<Makyo> Tests aren't running in trunk.
#juju-gui 2013-01-16
<bac> morning.
<frankban> hi bac 
<bac> frankban: hi.  reviewing your branch now
<frankban> cool, thanks bac
<frankban> bac: it seems lp2kanban sync stopped working
<bac> frankban: ok.  i suspect the lane renaming killed it.
<bac> i'll look after i send your review.
<gary_poster> teknico, "Autoset version number in project docs": land with Francesco's changes, though I did have one idea in review you might find interesting.
<gary_poster> (but completely up to you what you do with it)
<hazmat> g'morning gui folks
<jovan2> mornin hazmat
<gary_poster> morning
<hazmat> gui charm panel review @ juju-ui hangout
<gary_poster> now, hazmat?
<hazmat> gary_poster, yeah
<hazmat> just starting
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> goodspud, there's a "daily standup" for all of gui today right after our daily standup.  Stephanie Danevoy created it.  Do you happen to know why we have that second reservation? (It conflicts with another meeting proposal I received)
<goodspud> gary_poster. No idea. I'll go have a chat with her if you want?
<benji> I was wondering about that.
<gary_poster> sure, thank you goodspud :-)
<goodspud> gary_poster, seems to have been a technical issue caused by sunspot activity
<gary_poster> goodspud, lol ok thanks for checking
<goodspud> She's "removed" the offending item. 
<gary_poster> :-) cool thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: re charm, I am implementing user/password options. do we want staging=True to automatically skip the login screen (passing admin/admin)?
<gary_poster> frankban, yeah I was wondering about stuff like that--similarly whether staging should change login_help (if we didn't do what you proposed)
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> frankban, sorry on call so trying to multitask, which I suck at :-P
<gary_poster> frankban, the only reason not to do something like that is if someone wants to be able to show improv without password...mm, if you like that idea then I'm +1 on it (staging=True sutomatically sets password)
<gary_poster> with the understanding that I have .25 brain for this :-P
<frankban> gary_poster: np, my proposal is: 1) staging = false: if both user and passwd are provided, pass them, otherwise login screen. 2) staging = true: if both user and passwd are provided, pass them, otherwise pass admin/admin. Anyway, I am not sure about a use case where you may want in the future to set user and passwd for staging. If there aren't, maybe we could always ignore user and passwd in case 2)
<therve> hazmat, around?
<hazmat> therve, yes.. 5hrs of meetings. regression on trunk for openstack..
<therve> hazmat, https://pastebin.canonical.com/82165/ fwiw
<hazmat> pad.lv/1100281
<hazmat> therve, pastebin.ubuntu.com pls ?
 * hazmat reunites with his 2fa device tonight
<hazmat> therve, or chinstrap if sensitive
<gary_poster> frankban, +1 on proposal. I am ok with either approach for #2, and lean slightly towards ignoring
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<therve> hazmat, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1537716/
<hazmat> therve, yeah.. that's the regression.. test suite didnt catch nor did functional test on ec2.. i'm in meetings for 5hrs but will fix
<hazmat> today.. there's a branch in review to fix ..
<therve> ok cool
<therve> tell me if I can do anything
<benji> the relationship between a boy and his 2fa device is a beautiful thing
<hazmat> therve, the branch in review needs a unit test if you so inclined
<hazmat>  https://code.launchpad.net/~ev/juju/fix-1100245/+merge/143483
<therve> let me try that :)
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller1 bcsaller2 bcsaller3 :-) benji frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2
<benji> lol
<bac> gary_poster: you going to do surgery on the kanban lane names?
<gary_poster> done bac
<bac> gary_poster: can you look at https://pastebin.canonical.com/82211/
<bac> gary_poster: do you think any of those other automatic lanes should be set?
<bac> the lanes are very lp-project specific
<gary_poster> agreed lp-project specific...
<gary_poster> bac, I'm not very clear on the effect of them.  Quick call in juju-ui?
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gary_poster: lp2kb has been updated with those lane definitions.  please keep an eye out for any funny business.
<gary_poster> ack, thanks bac
<gary_poster> Makyo, land with trivial changes for https://codereview.appspot.com/7141043/ , thank you.  bac bcsaller1 benji, if one of you could claim the second review for that branch soon, Makyo could land it and we could make room in the secondary story.
 * bac looks
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks.
<gary_poster> Makyo, I'd like to get your thoughts on bug 1099921 before you go.  Do you think you could do some preliminary digging, and update the bug with notes on what we might need to do to investigate further, or even fix?
<_mup_> Bug #1099921: Dragging services fails intermittently <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099921 >
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure.
<gary_poster> Makyo, beyond that, if you were to actually start in and not get it to completion, you could hand it off to someone else at your EoD.  I think it would be great to have your expertise there, though.  Thank you
<gary_poster> bac, similarly, if you don't get to the end of bug 1099909 by your EoD, since you are out tomorrow it would be great if you could write a handover email
<_mup_> Bug #1099909: We are trying to talk on the web socket before we have connected <juju-gui:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099909 >
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> heh, all my "fix released" lies have come back to haunt me thanks to lp2kanban :-)
<hazmat> lp 2 resurrection ;-)
<bac> benji: in env:login the comments makes claims about scheduling to call itself in the future.  is that at all accurate?
<benji> bac: not any more I don't think.  That should be removed.
<bac> benji: great.  my eyes don't deceive me.
 * benji slowly transforms into a cactus.
<hazmat> gary_poster, is the charm testing slowness still a significant issue for us?
<hazmat> gary_poster, i just talked through a significant speedup with jimbaker and mims.. just wanted to understand prioritization
<jimbaker> gary_poster, on my side of jitsu test this speed is trivial; sounds reasonable in juju too
<jimbaker> speedup
<gary_poster> hazmat, I expect our charm work to be very small after the next week or two, so it is not a super high priority.  So, I'd love to see a speedup, and it would help us, but..
<gary_poster> ...I think the wins in terms of encouraging broader use of charm tests might be more compelling arguments than ours, at this point
<gary_poster> In sum: not a high priority for us, but definitely nice to have
<gary_poster> (and for juju, a bug +1 generally)
<gary_poster> s/bug/big/ :-P
<hazmat> gary_poster, cool, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
 * hazmat drops into next meeting...
<benji> ok, I wanted to get these tests done before lunch, but that's not going to happen unless I postpone lunch until midnight; I'll be back in a bit.
<Makyo> Thanks for reviews gary_poster, bac.
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> An unsolicited review from the #juju channel about the charm:
<gary_poster> <Modernmyth> gary_poster: Looks great! An excuse not to clean my office tonight.
<hazmat> :-)
<hazmat> therve, fix is in the ppa btw
<bac> so 'make prod' seems to be broken in trunk.  can someone verify?
 * hazmat tries
<hazmat> bac works okay for me.. did a fresh make clean && make && make prod
<bac> hazmat: hmm, thanks
<hazmat> tests pass in debug mode as .. 291 ok
<hazmat> as well
<bac> hazmat: tests pass for me as well.  but 'make prod' and hitting localhost:8888 give me "GET /juju-ui/app.js HTTP/1.1" 404 -
<hazmat> bac.. oh.. i never actually used it ;-)
 * hazmat double checks
<hazmat> bac loads ok for me, i get the login
<bac> hmmm
<bac> hey gary_poster, got a sec for a quick call
<gary_poster> bac on call now but available in 15 or 30 minutes or so
<bac> ok
<Makyo> Going to full screen then back to windowed browsing leads to incorrect sizing of the viewport; doesn't affect just resizing a browser window.  Worth reporting as low?
<Makyo> I don't know how much we are planning on thinking about that transition.  It looks fine in full-screen, which would be nice for a display, granted.
<gary_poster> bac can call now?
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> Makyo, worth reporting, high IMO
<gary_poster> we ought to fix it, which is all that means to me
<Makyo> Alright.
<gary_poster> low means "when we get around to it" :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, any diagnostic progress on that bug, by chance?
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yes.  When the database is changed at all, the view is redispatched.  This winds up firing two more instances of update_annotations (one for the service that was just updated, with the same coords, one for the one being dragged currently).
<Makyo> Unless magic happens, I won't likely come up with a fix; if that's the case, I'll focus on a write-up.
<Makyo> (not ruling out magic yet)
<gary_poster> Cool Makyo :-) thanks
<Makyo> Quick dogwalk to think about it, back in a few.
<hazmat> gary_poster, fwiw that testing improvement branch. https://codereview.appspot.com/7143043
<hazmat> gary_poster, on ec2 it might only be 30s-1m per instance.. on other providers (hpcloud) multiple minutes saved per instance
<gary_poster> cool hazmat, sounds nice
<benji> hazmat: you might enjoy the #testing channel; they even have a bot that will send you a private message of your specification so you can test those too
<hazmat> benji, so many channels.. so little time
<benji> :)
<bac> gary_poster: i've actually gotten something to work and put up a merge proposal.
<bac> must run now
 * bac runs
<hazmat> hmm.. that branch feels like its missing something.. it short-circuits if its not connected, instead of setting up a attr/evt subscriber on connected
<Makyo> Dog -> dogcamp.  Have ideas on branch, will write them up when I get back.
<hazmat> crossing the streams is dangerous
#juju-gui 2013-01-17
<therve> hazmat, https://code.launchpad.net/~therve/juju/rapi-uuid/+merge/143662 adds the UUID to the API
<therve> I hope that makes sense, let me know if I miss something
<hazmat> therve, cool. i've got an in progress branch that requires login..
<hazmat> therve, also merge proposal target should be the rollup branch (i resubmitted the mp)
<hazmat> therve, looks good though
<hazmat> thanks
<therve> hazmat, thank you!
<hazmat> gary_poster, benji i don't suppose either of you have that login required communication pastebin link
<gary_poster> hazmat not sure what you are asking for
<hazmat> gary_poster, just trying to work out if 'login-required' was in the greeting or if there was a separate not auth greeting
<hazmat> currently we're disclosing provider type and soon uuid in the greeting
<hazmat> we had a pastebin text doc we passed around as an example
<hazmat> just trying to locate a ref to it
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> I think I know what you mean
<gary_poster> but benji told me it was pretty different from what ended coming from juju.  may be misremembering.  I can find, one sec
<gary_poster> hazmat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397723/ ?
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks
<benji> yeah, that doesn't match reality (at least the reality that existed when I was working on the branch)
<hazmat> benji, well it wasn't required before... so no. but my current branch makes it required.. just wanted to match more closely to that doc
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> bug for these backend changes is bug 1074419 fwiw
<_mup_> Bug #1074419: Enable simple user & password login to rapi-rollup websocket <deploy-story> <juju-gui:Triaged by hazmat> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074419 >
<hazmat> gary_poster, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7eba46242c127e6b2d38ec9e3db2a8a5898dece9 re rapi
<gary_poster> thanks hazmat.  forgot to press Join :-P
<gary_poster> frankban, it strikes me that bac's approach of protecting within the login method is nice in that it also protects from the unlikely but possible situation of someone typing in a password in the login page and submitting it before the connection is ready.  I suppose we could not draw the login page in that case...but something else to consider.  One other edge case to consider is whether multiple login requests migh
<gary_poster> t be pending.  Maybe not an issue, but just came to my mind.
<frankban> gary_poster: ack
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> frankban, https://codereview.appspot.com/7138054/ : land as is, thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: just for curiosity, is there a reason why we don't indent if blocks in our makefile?
<gary_poster> frankban, probably because didn't know we could, within the context of these macros.  I think indentation has meaning, and macros don't dedent.  If it works though I agree that it would definitely increase readability
<frankban> gary_poster: ok, I'll add a slack card to investigate that
<gary_poster> bcsaller, benji frankban goodspud hazmat teknico call in 1
<hazmat>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1537964/
<hazmat> top 50 charms by download including inflation from gui simulation
 * gary_poster has to run go pick up car from repair.  back in 30
<goodspud> I've just shared the link in the Canonical juju-gui room to the current set of wireframes for the "vision" piece
<goodspud> Ale is presenting a reduced set from this to Mark in 10 mins
<goodspud> "Alejandra"
<benji> I have a review up at https://codereview.appspot.com/7129049
<gary_poster> on it
<benji> frankban: was I going to review something for you?  I don't see anything on the board.
<gary_poster> Nicola beat you to punch
<frankban> benji: teknico did that review, thanks
<benji> k
<teknico> bcsaller, can you help me with understanding a test behavior? no hurry
<bcsaller> teknico: sure, hangout?
<teknico> bcsaller, yeah, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en#
<goodspud> Good news. Mark has given the thumbs up to the concept
 * benji takes an early lunch.
<teknico> why is bzr pushing way more stuff than usual? o.O
<gary_poster> congrats goodspud 
<gary_poster> benji, land with changes, thank you
<benji> gary_poster: I replied to your review.  There are a couple of small discussions therein.
<gary_poster> benji, on call, will look soon
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji looks great. I'm fine with all of your decisions, but will try to succinctly reply in line to the various questions/points you raised.  Wish me luck on the "succinctly" part ;-)
 * benji lends gary_poster a -q
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, made simple replies.  summary: cool, sounds good, and you should eat chocolate ice cream.
<gary_poster> benji, maybe once you have a new version made you can ping bcsaller and see if he can review.  He's the only one we have today.  (bcsaller, talking about https://codereview.appspot.com/7069068)
<benji> sounds good
<benji> chocolate is my favorite flavor of ice cream
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> bcsaller: I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7129049 today.
<bcsaller> benji: I can look it over in a minute
<bcsaller> didn't see this before 
<hazmat> require login for ws branch in review.. https://codereview.appspot.com/6935068/
<hazmat> also in card
#juju-gui 2013-01-18
<bac> teknico, frankban: reviews done
<teknico> bac, thanks!
<bac> teknico: the last time gary asked me to be more specific about parameters we discovered the API was not spec'ed properly and it was an opportunity to fix it.  so good things come out of the digging to write those docs, even if they are a pain sometimes.
<teknico> bac, I totally agree with that too :-)
<teknico> ok, lunch time!
<gary_poster> teknico, land with changes.  thank you
<gary_poster> bac, could you review benji's branch too?  It would be awesome to get that taken care of
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> ty
<benji> gary_poster and bac: Ben has already reviewed it.
<gary_poster> benji, oh!  kanban board did not have tag.  thanks
<benji> gary_poster: I'll add the tag.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks
<benji> That's another good job for a script.
<bac> benji: i don't see been on the RV as a reviewer.  what's going on?
<benji> bac: is this the one you are looking at: https://codereview.appspot.com/7129049/ ?
<bac> benji: nope.  why would i look there and how would i know to?
<benji> bac: I bet you aren't; apparently when you re-propose it generated a new review and the old review is still linked to the board
<benji> That is something that would be good to fix.
<bac> ugh
<benji> Otherwise we risk people reviewing non-up-to-date branches.
<bac> benji: yeah, so a bug with two linked merge proposals is a problem
<bac> i'll make a slack card
<bac> benji: and i don't even see a way to mark a rietveld as abandoned or obsolete
<benji> hmm
<benji> bac: under "Edit Issue" there is a "Closed" checkbox
<frankban> bac: thanks for the review
<bac> benji: oh, on https://codereview.appspot.com/7069068 i have "Can't edit" instead b/c i'm not the owner
<benji> that might make editing it via script harder; unless we can have an uber user
<teknico> re: docs, as the Chinese are purported to say, be careful what you ask for, you might get it...
<gary_poster> goodspud, Stefanie Danevoy wrote that she booked Dijkstra for Monday for us instead of Blue Fin for the daily standup.  Since (barring snow issues) you and Alejandra are going to be with us in Austin I'm going to reply that we don't need it.  Make sense?
<goodspud> gary_poster, certainly does
<gary_poster> cool thanks goodspud
<goodspud> We are being booted out of our Juju room
<teknico> bcsaller, good morning, I need to pick your brains some more, when you're around
<bac> gary_poster: did you get any snow?
<gary_poster> bac, dusting.  schools delayed two hours
<bcsaller> teknico: I need about 10 minutes, but happy to talk then
<teknico> bcsaller, great, thanks
<teknico> gary_poster, we might have to delay our meeting a few minutes, is that ok?
<gary_poster> teknico, NEVER!  I mean, sure.
<teknico> :-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> hi benji, are you reviewing #1099909 ?
<_mup_> Bug #1099909: We are trying to talk on the web socket before we have connected <juju-gui:In Progress by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099909 >
<benji> frankban: I reviewed it a few days ago, if there is something new I can review that too
<frankban> benji: ah... so that's why your name is in the card. yes please, https://codereview.appspot.com/7129055
<frankban> thanks
<benji> frankban: The branch looks good. I had a couple of small comments.
<frankban> thanks benji
<teknico> gary_poster, if bcsaller can talk to me in half an hour or so, maybe it's best if we go ahead and talk now, if you still can
<gary_poster> teknico, now is fine for me, or can wait a bit.  I'm in the hangout now.
<teknico> gary_poster, ok, getting there
<gary_poster> cool
<bcsaller> teknico: when ever you get done with that hangout I'm free now
<teknico> bcsaller, I will, thanks
<benji> I just noticed a story we should probably address: When looking at a service a user may want to see the available relations and which services could fulfill those relations.
<hazmat> bcsaller, so your definitely not seeing annotations in the initial delta stream?
<bcsaller> hazmat: are you? I wasn't, I get the change events just fine from the stream but didn't see them in the initial pump
<hazmat> bcsaller, well it annotates current, which is stored as previous, which is used for initial delta to new client
 * hazmat writes a test
<hazmat> bcsaller, this is live / position stuff is live on uistage also?
<bcsaller> hazmat: the annotations get assigned x/y but not the whole story
<bcsaller> hazmat: I think it sets up last state based on current and then diffs it vs current and sends nothing on the initial pump
<hazmat> bcsaller, confirmed re not seeing them in the browser
<hazmat> bcsaller, the delta manager is global across clients
<hazmat> so previous w/ annotations should have it.. anyways obviously doesn't.. investigating.. eta is like +2hrs, treating as priority so we can show for next week
<bcsaller> hazmat: when that changes the code I have in my branch should handle the rest, and thanks
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban hazmat teknico call in 1
<hazmat> bcsaller, you should be able to put your branch into review even without yet?
<teknico> bcsaller, sorry, it took a while :-) maybe we can talk after the weekly call?
<bcsaller> hazmat: I took things a little further in the branch than I should have and am cutting a version with only the part of the feature gary expects to show, so soon but not yet
<arosales> gary_poster: unfortunately I have a conflict for today's retrospective 
<gary_poster> arosales, ok, feel to change time
<gary_poster> or talk onday
<gary_poster> M
<arosales> gary_poster: sorry I was referring to the standup in a few minutes 
<gary_poster> oh ok cool arosales 
<hazmat> bcsaller, having a hard time reproducing this behavior in unit tests..
<bcsaller> hazmat: because you're seeing the annotation data or just hard to implement?
<hazmat> bcsaller, because i'm seeing the annotation data
<bcsaller> hmm
<hazmat> wierd. still playing with it
<hazmat> deploying a service, setting annotations, connecting a client and it gets the annotations.. might need to step up to a higher level w/ browser and improv to get a better sense of it
<teknico> testing guihelp testing :-)
<hazmat> teknico, works :-)
<gary_poster> heh
<teknico> not for me though?
<hazmat> teknico, most clients are smart about that.. guihelp by me doesn't highlight for me
<hazmat> teknico, but perhaps it works for you?
<teknico> yes, it does if you write it :-)
<hazmat> cool
<hazmat> bcsaller, ah ic the problem
<bcsaller> hazmat: :)
<hazmat> the annotations on previous where getting overwritten, because the annotations are coming in as a stream, in the dstream from the browser you can even see them getting removed.
<hazmat> not sure if that made sense.. but working on it
<benji> so is it "guihelp" or "gui-help"?
<hazmat> benji, former
<benji> k
 * benji edits his IRC config.
<hazmat> bcsaller, fix is @ https://codereview.appspot.com/6936063 its a trivial (one-liner) w/ test .. going to proceed 
<bcsaller> hazmat: thanks
<hazmat> bcsaller, merged
 * hazmat wanders off to arrange exit visa
<bcsaller> hazmat: thanks, I'll test it now, don't expect any issues
<teknico> bcsaller, there's still one problem with the third parameter of toggleServiceModule
<teknico> the one we renamed from "context" to "module"
<teknico> and now we're doing: module.get('component').get('container').one('#service-menu');
<teknico> that line raises TypeError: Object #<SVGGElement> has no method 'get'
<bcsaller> verify each component in that call chain making sure its what you expect. I didn't think container was a DOMNode but it looks like it might be in the test (rather than a Y.Node)
<gary_poster> Random crazy idea: introspection panel & charm panel could use http://angularjs.org/ .  Maybe worth investigating.
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thats a different framework
<gary_poster> Looks like it has community ties to jquery
<gary_poster> but is standalone
<gary_poster> bcsaller, yes.  usable in isolation, for only parts of an app.
<teknico> bcsaller, the container in the test is created by Y.Node.create
<teknico> bcsaller, the value of the "module" parameter of the call (formerly "context") is an SVG "g" element
<teknico> maybe we cannot yet get rid of the "view" parameter
<bcsaller> teknico: hmm, in that case its still view->module, but context is... I'd have to read through to find that, I'm guessing its <g> containing the rendered service
<teknico> bcsaller, it doesn't look like the case, it only contains other SVG elements
<teknico> unless the inspector is not showing everything
<bcsaller> teknico: it might be higher up the tree, we should see if the usage is required, it sounds like it shouldn't be needed to make this process work, I'll peek at 'active_context'
<bcsaller> teknico: it looks like its passed around in old code, but not actually used (in the relations module)
<teknico> bcsaller, I think I lost you
<teknico> bcsaller, for the sake of this branch, do you mind if I put the "view" parameter back in
<teknico> and leave the signature refactoring to you?
<teknico> my EOW is fast approaching, and I'd like to land this before then :-)
<bcsaller> teknico: sorry, yeah, its fine, I can clean the rest up next week
<teknico> bcsaller, ok, thanks
<bac> gary_poster, benji: either of you have a moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp2kanban/pick-newest-mp/+merge/143925
<bac> does anyone else see the kanban board lose its brain where one card shows links from another?  for instance selecting the RV link from one card takes you to the link from the one above it?  a full page reload cures it.
<hazmat> so current trunk i'm not seeing the login at all..
<benji> bac: I'm lunching at the moment but I will check if you still need a review when I'm done.
<bac> hazmat: how did you run it?
<hazmat> bac, make debug
<bac> hazmat: debug - no login required, prod - login
<hazmat> bac, debug should still send th elogin
<hazmat> else with login-required its broken
<bac> hazmat: yes, sends but doesn't prompt
<hazmat> bac, its not sending
<hazmat> this relates to my comments on the branch
<bac> hazmat: ok, that's different.  i just meant the credentials are in config-debug.js but not config-prod.js
<hazmat> simply shortcircuiting if not connected is broken for the login caller
<bac> as you were.  :)
<hazmat> because it results in not actually logging in at all, even though the caller did env.login
<hazmat> the caller needs to be updated to do it on env connected
<hazmat> else we're left with the current behavior which unfortunately is just broken
<gary_poster> hazmat, trunk of juju-gui running make debug and make devel I consistently see a login on rapi logs
<gary_poster> 2013-01-18 13:32:30,605 juju.rapi.ws:INFO Process message {"op":"login","user":"admin","password":"admin","request_id":2}
<gary_poster> like that ^^
<gary_poster> hazmat, is that not what you are talking about?
<hazmat> gary_poster, yes. but i'm not seeing the login request
<hazmat> i'm trying to test the login-required before i land it to ensure no breakage.
<gary_poster> hazmat, not sure what to tell you.  I'll try a make clean and then do it again.  I'm pretty sure the code path should login as well.  Note that we wait for connection before we login now...that's not the behavior you commented on.  we changed that on the basis of your comment.
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm not seeing the wait behavior here.. https://codereview.appspot.com/7129055/
<hazmat> just a moving the shortcircuit from env to app
<hazmat> on check creds
<hazmat> gary_poster, the redispatch will auto login ?
<gary_poster> hazmat redispatch will go through routes again, yes, and our first route is check_user_credentials
<gary_poster> We have to be connected in order to try and login
<hazmat> hmm
<gary_poster> so the connected flag is not being set when run against your branch I guess
<gary_poster> which should happen in env.js...looking
<gary_poster> hazmat, are you no longer sending ready as part of your initial response?
<gary_poster> looking at line 88 of env.js
<gary_poster> and preceding comment
<hazmat> gary_poster, on the ws server sends.. {"state": "login-required", "version": 0, "extensions": [], "ready": true, "default_series": "precise", "provider_type": "dummy"}
<hazmat> clients not sending anything
<gary_poster> hazmat can try to debug for 18 min.  where's your rapi branch?
<hazmat> gary_poster, lp:~hazmat/juju/rapi-login
<gary_poster> k
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks. if not let me know and i'll continue debug
<gary_poster> ok hazmat 
<gary_poster> something is setting connected to false again...
<gary_poster> no...
<gary_poster> but connected is not true 
<gary_poster> I bet we need this.env.after
<gary_poster> try
<gary_poster> ing
<gary_poster> yeah that does the trick
<hazmat> gary_poster, or env.once('connected')
<gary_poster> we don't want it once, I think...I think we need it every time...thinking
<gary_poster> well we need to reset the db every time
<gary_poster> the redispatch is ok to do
<benji> arosales: here are the screen shots you requested; let me know if you have ideas for any additional ones I can make: http://imgur.com/a/HqkQR
 * arosales looking
<gary_poster> benji, thos are for jcastro on #juju. not arosales, unless arosales also asked for them
<benji> gary_poster: ah!
<arosales> :-)
<benji> arosales: feel free to enjoy them anyway ;)
<gary_poster> benji they look cool to me, thanks :-)
<arosales> benji: will do
<teknico> gary_poster, it's too late, sorry, I give up, not landing my branch, feel free to adopt it, your or anyone else
<teknico> s/your/you/
<gary_poster> teknico, what's wrong?
<gary_poster> I mean with the branch
<gary_poster> it's well past your EoD, I picked up on that :-)
<teknico> benji and bcsaller need to agree whether the firsts parameter of toggleControlPanel is a service or a box
<teknico> last merge from trunk subverted all the assumptions :-)
<teknico> s/firsts/first/
<benji> heh
<teknico> the changes are all there, it only needs that little agreement :-)
<gary_poster> ok thanks teknico.  benji, can you run with that branch?
<teknico> tests are failing, you'll see very quickly what the problem is :-)
<teknico> have a nice weekend everyone!
<bac> thanks benji
<benji> gary_poster: sure, I assume it is "double click on service leaves service menu open" we are discussing
<gary_poster> yes benji
<gary_poster> apparently everything was workling till merge
<bac> hazmat: where is your branch/MP/Rietveld for the jitsu speed up work?
<hazmat> bac, its a juju-core branch
<bac> hazmat: ok
<hazmat> bac, i think it still needs a little work.. but its at https://code.launchpad.net/~hazmat/juju/test-sans-stat/+merge/143598
<hazmat> ie. the testing env var needs to propogate to the provisioning agent, else it only applies to the bootstrap node
<bac> benji: are you picking up teknico's branch?
<bac> otherwise i can
<benji> bac: yep
 * benji realizes he needs to add his head to the card.
<bac> gary_poster: we missed our call yesterday.  any time/desire to make it up this afternoon?
<gary_poster> bac yes will ping in a few
<bac> k
<gary_poster> bac in 53 minutes?
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> benji those screen shots are great I think
<benji> gary_poster: cool, I think
<benji> ;P
<gary_poster> benji, :-P
<benji> heh
<benji> I wonder if I can script my IRC client so it adds "... I think" to the end of everything I type.
<benji> I am confused.  I think I migth have been bitten by the cards-point-to-the-wrong-review bug.
<bac> benji: did a kanban page reload help?
<bac> or was it the old MP?
<benji> bac: no, but I don't think that is actually what is going on; there appears to be only one MP
<benji> guihelp: have any of you guys used lbox's -adopt switch?  As far as I can tell Nicola's branch is good to go, I just need to land it
<gary_poster> no
<benji> I'll just make my own branch and go straight to lbox submit with a comment about what is going on.
<benji> ...right after I figure out why the tests are failing.
<hazmat> benji, yes.. i have
<hazmat> benji, it basically sets bzr commit --author
<hazmat> benji, i just extract someone's identity from the change log to use for it,.. so it looks the same as there others
<benji> thanks hazmat 
<bac> benji: are you going to be landing nicola's branch today?
<benji> bac: I think/hope so.
<gary_poster> benji do you need reviews or are you just going for it? I see you linked the branch
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, it was a one-line fix; I am just going to land it
<gary_poster> cool benji
<bac> gary_poster: i lost the tab with your review and i don't see a card.  send me the link again, please
<gary_poster> bac https://codereview.appspot.com/7141059
<bac> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> hazmat gui trunk has necessary fixes.  verified that you can do a bad login and then a good one
<gary_poster> (so IOW the disconnect after bad login was fine)
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks
<hazmat> gary_poster, cool.. hopefully that fixes staging as well
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> hazmat staging works for me
<hazmat> yup works for staging
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> have a great weekend all.  bye
<benji> bye
#juju-gui 2013-01-19
<hazmat> bcsaller, a few conflicts vs trunk in playouts
<bcsaller> hazmat: should already be resolved and re-pushed
<hazmat> bcsaller, need to lbox propose again to update reitveld diffs 
<hazmat> which also takes care of the push
<hazmat> oh.. already done.. got it
<hazmat> thanks
#juju-gui 2014-01-13
<bac> hi rick_h_
<rick_h_> bac: howdcy
<bac> rick_h_: you got a sec for a quick call wrt charm proof and subordinate charms?
<rick_h_> sure thing
<rick_h_> bac: your link or mine?
<bac> rick_h_: daily hangout?
<rick_h_> sure
<Makyo> _o/
<rick_h_> buh bye
<bac> rick_h_: that's ok.  i think we were done.  thanks a ton.
<rick_h_> np, all good
<rick_h_> frankban: how does the file:/// support in the charm work? Do we use that for anything?
<rick_h_> frankban: usually we drop the file in locally and build the charm correct? this would be for manually putting the file on a deployed charm and then specifying the config and picking it up?
<rick_h_> frankban: and if you can copy the file to the deployed charm then you can just copy it to the releases directory and set the version string?
<frankban> rick_h_: I think that options was used to deploy the charm behind a firewall. Now the charm is able to do that without workarounds
<rick_h_> frankban: cool
<frankban> rick_h_: see "Deploying behind a firewall" in the readme
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<Makyo> 2
<Makyo> Pick a number.
<bac> 2
<Makyo> \o/
<Makyo> We have a winner!
<bac> Makyo: yes, you should sleep
<rick_h_> frankban: can you join back on the call for a couple of min if you have a sec?
<rick_h_> sleep is gooooood
<frankban> rick_h_: url?
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<frankban> Makyo: could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/51520043 ?
<Makyo> frankban, on it
<frankban> thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: can you look at the log fix really quick please? https://codereview.appspot.com/51280047
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<frankban> rick_h_: done
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks
<Makyo> frankban, can't log into rietveld for some reason.  Code lgtm, but maybe 'test_runs_once' or something instead of 'test_runned_once'?  Will QA now.
<frankban> Makyo: aargh, sounds good, thanks
<Makyo> frankban, QA okay.  Will figure out why I can't get to RV soon.
<frankban> Makyo: cool
<benji> rick_h_: can you easily reproduce the "Exodus index "charms_pending_019" does not exist." issue?  I want to to try something if so.  If not you have to watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBmCJEehYtU
<rick_h_> benji: sec, getting into that lxc
<rick_h_> benji: ok, yes. If I ./scripts/reset-db and then bin/migrations upgrade I get the error
<rick_h_> and the video was interesting
<benji> rick_h_: great, try this:
<benji> bin/migrations prepare-upgrade --init && bin/migrations upgrade
<rick_h_> benji: Updated the datastore to version: 23
<benji> rick_h_: I guess I'm done then. :)
<rick_h_> benji: heh, I'd suggest we add back the migrations make file targets then to help with this stuff
<benji> (other than writing this down in a place that will mean we don't waste hours figuring out next time)
<benji> +1
<rick_h_> benji: it used to be that we used to have a make upgrade and such 
<rick_h_> I'm not sure why they were removed, but I think that's part of what led to this. As you noted, not much to help figure out the 'right' way to run this exodus stuff 
<benji> rick_h_: as your reward you get this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgD5p1XiVT0
 * rick_h_ completely doesn't know what's up with this royals thing
 * benji predicts youtube links will be the debits/credits of the future
<benji> :)
<jcastro> rick_h_, aha!
<jcastro> so it ends up you pretty format markdown bullets in the readme but not in the description
<jcastro> I'll file a bug, it's not like the end of the world, more like a papercut
<rick_h_> jcastro: ah, the readme is a file. We process that whole file
<rick_h_> there's no way in the descrip;tion to know if it's markdown or not
<jcastro> the description is in metadata.yaml
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> ok, so nm then I guess
<rick_h_> with the readme we check the file extension
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> we can see if it does any 'harm' to render markdown. I'm not sure tbh. I'd have to test it out on a bunch of descriptions
<rick_h_> even though, summary I think would be bigger/more markdown-y
<rick_h_> actually, nvm, that's not true any more is it
<jcastro> yeah, but like I am sure you have way more important stuff
<jcastro> let's leave this for "some minor point release to be determined at some point in the future."
<rick_h_> rgr
<jcastro> don't tell alejandra, maybe she won't notice it. :p
<jcastro> rick_h_, now as far as quickstart/deployer not doing relations because some of the units didn't come up (from friday), who do I talk to about that?
<rick_h_> that's how deployer works? so hazmat maybe?
<rick_h_> I'm not sure if there's some good reason it does that down into juju that can be addressed by someone else
<bac> rick_h_: remember when we had to fork charmtools to get it to use proof on 'localhost'?  ugh, just bit me.
<bac> rick_h_: i may have a way around having to fork, now.
<rick_h_> bac: yay?
<hazmat> jcastro, yeah.. deployer will stop if things can't even install/start without error
<bac> rick_h_ or benji: at your convenience could one of you review https://codereview.appspot.com/51650043
<bac> ?
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> bac: can look in the morning
#juju-gui 2014-01-14
<bac> hi huwshimi
<huwshimi> bac: Hey
<bac> happy new year huw.  hope all is well in taz
<huwshimi> bac: Thanks Brad. Things are good. How's life in Puerto Rico?
<rick_h_> frankban: morning, if you get time this morning have a couple of questions on my branch to remove the pyjuju stuff https://codereview.appspot.com/51620043
<frankban> rick_h_: lunching in 30 mins, we can chat now if you want (or after lunch)
<rick_h_> frankban: can wait until after. I've still got one of the functional tests dying on me on ec2 I'm debugging as well
<frankban> rick_h_: sounds good, ok
<rick_h_> jujugui useful link on git foo http://sethrobertson.github.io/GitFixUm/fixup.html
<benji> I like the choose-your-own-adventure structure.
<rick_h_> yea, it's a cool approach
<bac> benji: ha
<frankban> uhm... subscribing the free trial for azure also means receiving a phone call from ms people wanting to help you...
<rick_h_> lol
<benji> heh
<bac> benji: every time i have to link a branch to a bug report in LP and it suggest correctly, i think of you fondly.
<bac> s/suggest/suggests/
<benji> heh
<bac> it is my favoritest feature
<benji> That is probably my single biggest contribution to all of LP.
<bac> well, it is the most strongly identifiable
<bac> and completely unsolicited, if i recall
<bac> frankban: did the MS people speak italian?
<frankban> bac: yes
<bac> rick_h_: you going to be able to do that review this morning?
<rick_h_> bac: loading it up now
<bac> ty
<rick_h_> bac: feedback inbound
<bac> rick_h_: thanks
<bac> rick_h_: so you think the inheritance work-around is sane?  if so i'll add some tests.
<rick_h_> bac: the work around? everything looks sane there. The monkey patch on charm tools is a bit :( but since we lock our version of charm tools it hopefully won't bite us
<bac> rick_h_: i think it is less gross than maintaining our own fork.
<rick_h_> yea :( is all
<rick_h_> frankban: how's the day looking?
<frankban> rick_h_: I spent some time debugging a weird juju-core error, we can chat in 10 if you are available
<rick_h_> frankban: cool thanks
<frankban> and the GUI runs in all its glory on azure: https://juju-azure-wy2xql47ef.cloudapp.net/
<rick_h_> https://juju-azure-wypgw0upb1.cloudapp.net/ :) is the quickstart gui on azure that runs CI
<frankban> :-)
<frankban> rick_h_: ready when you are
<rick_h_> frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjpka9o5dhd2u0ami5rqbl8?authuser=1&hl=en
<rick_h_> frankban: yay tests ran in 62min
<frankban> rick_h_: weird, they are still running here
<rick_h_> well just happy they pass and the changes don't break things
<rick_h_> except I introduced some sort of time warp into the tests I guess :/
<rick_h_> frankban: updated the MP and the agent/zookeeper stuff. Care to review? I'm going ot walk away for a few and then do a 'fresh eye' run through. https://codereview.appspot.com/51470044/
<frankban> rick_h_: I'll take a look in a few minutes
<rick_h_> guihelp I didn't give lbox enough permissions when I auth'd it to the launchpad api and now I can't update my MPs. I don't see the token in my oauth tokens under my lp account. Any ideas on how to revoke/reset that?
<bac> rick_h_: what's the url for looking at lp tokens?
<bac> i'll see if mine is listed
<rick_h_> https://launchpad.net/~rharding/+oauth-tokens
<Makyo> https://launchpad.net/~makyo/+oauth-tokens ish bac
<rick_h_> I see a few, but I just set this up this week and no tokens from 2014 listed
<rick_h_> duh, lbox should have stored it. Should be able to remove it there
<bac> rick_h_: is it using a system-wide token?  can you revoke it and have it prompt again?
<rick_h_> bac: I'm trying to see where it would have stored it. 
<bac> rick_h_: keychain
<bac> or seahorse or whatever we call it
<rick_h_> oh bah
<rick_h_> hmm, nothing in seahorse
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<bac> rick_h_: i don' t recall specifically authorizing lbox, so i suspect it is using the system-wide auth, at least on machine
<rick_h_> bac: yea, that makes sense
<rick_h_> are those listed in LP somewhere else then to revoke? Seems I should have an oauth token in LP for this host
<frankban> rick_h_: my test run has been  killed by timeout
<rick_h_> frankban: at he 40min?
<rick_h_> frankban: or the 80min?
<frankban> rick_h_: 40m
<rick_h_> yea, /me should do a run on trunk to make sure my branch isn't doing it
<rick_h_> I'll go set that up to run
<frankban> cool thanks
<hazmat> rick_h_, ~/.lbox afaicr
<hazmat> rick_h_, actually ~/.lpad_oauth
<Makyo> oops, jujugui call in 1
<bac> benji: yo
<bac> benji: soon the kids won't get that clock thing
<benji> heh, indeed
<benji> well, I get "you can lead a horse to water..." but I have never lead a horse anywhere
<rick_h_> frankban: heh, first try to run tests hit the 5min timeout to bootstrap :/
<rick_h_> frankban: I must be in the wrong ec2 zone right
 * rick_h_ keeps hammering ec2 hoping for different results...insanity coming
<frankban> rick_h_: :-/ 
<rick_h_> benji: you can lead a person with a question to google.com, but cannot make them search?
<benji> letmeleadthathorsetowaterforyou.com
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, got it to run on trunk in 30.0 minutes that time
<rick_h_> frankban: so maybe I did do something that's killing functional test run time
<frankban> rick_h_: or maybe now ec2 works properly :-/
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, rerunning the tests in my branch one more time to see 
<Makyo> Can we update comingsoon? I'm looking at a card I can't reproduce locally.
<Makyo> Er, let me rephrase.  Is comingsoon being updated regularly?
<rick_h_> Makyo: it should, check the version?
<Makyo> Oops, forgot.  Will check.
<rick_h_> Makyo: thought we had that fixed up, but we needed to verify that the update does in fact work
<rick_h_> so it's possible there's still an issue
<Makyo> rick_h_, comingsoon does a merge, right?  Hashes don't match.
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh hmm, will it never match? I guess not. 
<rick_h_> bah, guess hatch was right, we should stash and pop the config diff
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yeah.  May be nice to put the commit subject in there too.
<Makyo> Or that, yeah
<rick_h_> bac: oh friend oh pal with comingsoon access. :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: can you help him with the git-fu? Right now comingsoon sits on a branch and merges from upstream develop
<rick_h_> Makyo: I guess what it should do is to run develop with uncommitted changes that it stash and stash pops after a git pull?
<Makyo> rick_h_, I think so, yeah.
<frankban> rick_h_: review done, your changes should not affect functional tests in theory, how is your run going?
<rick_h_> frankban: still running
<rick_h_> frankban: which isn't promising as I think I started it back at almost an hour agao
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks for the review. Will go through it. Appreciate the extra set of eyes
<frankban> rick_h_: yw
<bac> hey rick_h_, what's broken
<bac> Makyo: ?
<rick_h_> bac: the issue is that we can't check what version is on comingsoon because of the sha is always different due to that commit of the config change
<bac> just read backwards.  Makyo you have suggestions on fixing?
<bac> rick_h_: i'm all ears
<Makyo> bac, change the config file in clean develop.  On update, git stash; git pull; git stash pop
<bac> Makyo: ok, i think we have a clean develop branch and a 'comingsoon' branch that has the required local change but it is checked in.
<bac> so i need to 'git checkout develop' and then (somehow) get the local changes
<Makyo> bac, correct.  The changes are just the config file, right?
<bac> Makyo: yes, i thing app/config-prod.js
<bac> so how do i get it from comingsoon to develop?
<bac> s/thing/think/
<Makyo> bac, okay.  Would make those changes by hand and leave them uncommitted (say by copying the file elsewhere, then moving it into place after checkout develop).  The update script should `git stash save; git pull; git stash pop`.
<Makyo> That will stash the changes, merge the updates into develop, then unstash.
<bac> ah, yes that makes sense
<bac> hold plese
<bac> s/plese/please/
<bac> Makyo: it looks like my develop is unclean.  i did a 'git pull' to bring it up-to-date and it opened an editor for a merge message.
<Makyo> bac, If we never push from comingsoon, that should be fine.  correct me if I'm wrong, rick_h_ 
<Makyo> (Otherwise, might be worth just wiping the repo and cloning from scratch)
<Makyo> s/repo/working copy
<rick_h_> yea, I'd suggest re-cloning if we know what the changes to the config file are ?
<bac> yes, we ever push from comingsoon
<bac> rick_h_: i've copied the config-prod.js to a safe location, but i'd like to verify the diffs
<rick_h_> bac: rgr, so http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3338126/git-how-to-diff-the-same-file-between-two-different-commits-on-the-same-branch
<rick_h_> using git log to find the sha of the commit/prev commit
<bac> otp
<bac> ok, rick_h_ and Makyo i have this in develop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751741/
<bac> you'll see it includes the local mods.  i'm a bit concerned by the 'ahead by 37 commits'
<rick_h_> yea same here
<rick_h_> :/
<rick_h_> compare git logs to https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/commits/develop ?
<bac> rick_h: yeah, so it has hatch's #73 and then the lates is  Merge branch 'develop' of https://github.com/juju/juju-gui into develop
<bac> s/lates/latest/
<rick_h_> bac, yea I'd wipe-re-clone and then copy over your config file
<bac> rick_h_: so how can i just blow away this develop branch and then get it again
<rick_h_> oh...right because you don't want to re-make it all?
<bac> i just want to start from a known good place and go forward
<bac> i have no problem rebuilding
<rick_h_> git fetch && git checkout master && git branch -D develop && git checkout -t develop
<rick_h_> bac: or cd ../ && rm juju-gui
<rick_h_> and then git clone https://github.com/juju/juju-gui.git
<rick_h_> from scratch
<bac> hey that sounds like a winner
<rick_h_> after you nab your config file you want to keep :)
<bac> yep, it is safe
<bac> or, git clone https://github.com/juju/juju-gui.git juju-gui-temp
<bac> and then mv juju-gui-tmp to juju-gui when built
<rick_h_> sure
<rick_h_> not sure what that gets you though
<bac> rick_h_: it keeps comingsoon.jujucharms.com alive while i rebuild, etc
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, not sure if you can mv it after make is dont
<rick_h_> done
 * rick_h_ thinks some symlinks/paths might be off?
<bac> oh yeah, piss
<luca> is Gary away this week?
<rick_h_> luca: yes, until friday
<luca> rick_h_: damn...is anyone is second in command? :D
<rick_h_> luca: depends on what you need
<bac> Makyo: does this look right http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/juju-ui/version.js
<Makyo> bac, yep!  Thanks :)
<bac> cool.  we still need to keep an eye on it as things land
<bac> rick_h_: i updated my branch.  i assume you wanted a look-see since you didn't approve it originally.   https://codereview.appspot.com/51650043
<rick_h_> bac: loading
<rick_h_> bac: LGTM thanks!
<bac> benji: my branch that modifies bundle proofing for charmworld is landing soonish. you may want to merge it into your sooner than later.
<bac> shouldn't be big impact,though
<benji> bac: thanks for the heads-up
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-01-15
<rick_h_> huwshimi: morning, how goes?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey! Good thanks. Yourself?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: party party, LUG meeting
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I wanted to check in on your test stuff. I know I wasn't amazing helpful with Y.later, while it's in the code base I've not used it much so wasn't sure
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but I know I had looked at how to do testing around the animations and had those couple of ideas for you, not sure if they helped?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Sounds fun!
<huwshimi> rick_h_: The main problem is that it messes with other tests. I think I'll just go with an extra check to see if the node exists. I know that will only come into play in the tests, but I don't have a better idea :)
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks for the notes. i'll put that machiner file stuff back. No reason to pull it especially in a pyjuju specific branch
<frankban> rick_h_: +1
<frankban> rick_h_: do you have a chance later to review + intensively QA my branch?
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing. 
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks!
<bac> benji: good news!  we now have two stuck baskets.  progress.
<benji> heh
<hatch> gooood morning
<rick_h_> mornnig
<rick_h_> or something
<hatch> haha, hows it going?\
<rick_h_> well, ec2 hates me but other than that...ok
<hatch> boo ec2
<rick_h_> frankban: I've definitely done something that's taken the test run time waaaay up. the test_deployer test runs forever compared to trunk
<frankban> rick_h_: looking again at your new mp
<frankban> rick_h_: is the deployed gui slow as well?
<rick_h_> I'll try it again. I did a manually make deploy once to make sure it was working but didn't time it
<rick_h_> what should a make deploy run time be about?
<frankban> rick_h_: https://codereview.appspot.com/52440043/diff/1/tests/20-functional.test line 61 on the right: force_machine should be 0
<frankban> not None
<frankban> rick_h_: so the functional tests are creating new machines, that takes lots of time
<rick_h_> ahhhhh!
<frankban> rick_h_: I think you can safely delete that line and just pass force_machine=0 to juju_deploy()
<rick_h_> bah, bad if replacement there. Gotcha
<rick_h_> rgr
<frankban> cool
<rick_h_> thanks, I hated that everything seemed fine but didn't want to land it with these long test runs
<rick_h_> will do one more test run and will reduced the test time back to 40min if all goes well
<frankban> rick_h_: +1
<rick_h_> jujugui afk for a sec while I go pick up new glasses. 
<hazmat> rick_h_, google glasses ? :-)
<rick_h_> hazmat: hah, not quite. More like "old-man glasses"
<rick_h_> hazmat: I'm more a watch guy, waiting for that steel to ship :)
<rick_h_> man, new glasses adjust period...begin!
<hatch> shouldn't take toooo long
<hatch> hazmat interesting bug report re a node api module
<rick_h_> lady is telling me that "you had a 15 degree axis of rotation change that'll take some getting used to". Not sure wtf that means but it's strange. 
<rick_h_> hatch: +1 on that as well :)
<hatch> it's quite a bit of work beyond face value because we actually use a modified api because of the guiserveer 
<hatch> but I can see that being fixed
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> but overall it's an awesome idea
<hatch> agreed
<rick_h_> <3 api libs
<hatch> we'll just add that to the list of things to do.....lol
<hatch> rick_h_ I'm going to review huw's branch just fyi
<bac> jujugui: i've stopped charm/basket ingestion on staging.jujucharms.com so i can analyze the existing failure state without looking at a moving target.  let me know if that causes you any problems.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<bac> rick_h_: so you've got astigmatism and it's rotating?
<rick_h_> bac: I have no idea. I've always had just a light correction, -.25 and .5 or something
<rick_h_> but this year one eye went to a full 1.0
<rick_h_> and never heard of the axis stuff until today
<bac> rick_h_, benji: it looks like the stuck baskets are caused by entries in basket-queue that are locked and have been there for a while.  my theory is that they were locked when the process was abruptly stopped for some reason, though i cannot prove it.  Q: any reason to not delete the incoming charm and bundle queues at start up?
<hatch> rick_h_ I asked, it's possible but as the delta increases the likelyhood the dr screwed up does too :)
<hazmat> rick_h_, pebble steel is ships in two weeks. https://getpebble.com/steel
<rick_h_> bac: hmmm, the worry is that something falls through the cracks
<bac> rick_h_: i think the axis is for astigmatism.  other problems (near/far sight) are not rotationally sensitive but astigmatism is.
<rick_h_> bac: I can't work up a case where it could atm though
<rick_h_> hazmat: yep, order placed...just now impatient
<bac> jujugui: <commerce>speaking of wrist-based gadgets, anyone interested in a slightly used fitbit?  the original, not the one with the time display.</commerce>
<rick_h_> bac: hah, I can't give mine away
<bac> oh, really?
<rick_h_> it's on its second person
<rick_h_> yea, gave it to a friend that tried to give it back and made them give it to a friend
<hazmat> bac, rick_h_ i'd be interested re fitbit.. you mean the original pod or the wrist thingy?
<bac> i like it, but it was made obsolete by the motion chip on the new iphone
<bac> hazmat: original wrist
<hazmat> hmm.. pass.. doesn't work with a standing desk very well.
<bac> hazmat: the flex
<bac> rick_h_: i did a comparison to fitbit vs phone.  and the logs were almost identical.  not worth having an extra doohickey if i'm always going to have the phone in my pocket.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I got tried of having two 'watches' and it was so inaccurate
<rick_h_> once told me I took 680 steps in a shower
<rick_h_> that and does't work with my phone (though they did just update it this past week) so I got rid of it
<bac> ha.  yeah, hammering confuses it too
<hazmat> is gary out today?
<hatch> hazmat till friday
<hatch> anything I can help with?
<hatch> brb in 15, relocating
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> jujugui call in 7
<hatch> jujugui call in 2
<benji> call in 1:48
<Makyo> :T
<benji> rick_h_: come back!
<rick_h_> benji: oh righ 
<rick_h_> right
<hatch> 119kph wind right now
<benji> yow!
<hatch> ooookk well the 119kph wind gusts have knocked out the power
<hatch> well...knocking out...
<hatch> yay power
<rick_h_> yay
<rick_h_> charge those batteries
<hatch> you bet, all plugged in now
<hatch> it's so quiet 
<rick_h_> ssshhhh
<rick_h_> I'm trying to juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source="https://github.com/juju/juju-gui.git network-prototype" 
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hmm, well it errors but it loaded the source
<rick_h_> https://ec2-50-16-67-171.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<rick_h_> hatch: should this work?
<hatch> looking
<rick_h_> getting juju.views.NetworkListView is not defined
<hatch> rick_h_ it's possible that the file which has that view is not getting rolled up
<rick_h_> k, will call that a "not my problem" problem atm
<rick_h_> but it worked bwuhahahaha
<hatch> I believe it was only ever used with make devel
<hatch> yeah I'd say it's a success for the deployment system though :)
<rick_h_> https://ec2-50-16-67-171.compute-1.amazonaws.com/juju-ui/version.js is good so I'll roll with it
<hatch> rick_h_ maybe the source should be two values
<hatch> so the repo as one and the branch as the other
<hatch> and maybe taking it one step further, the hash
<hatch> so that we can 'update' something to a new source version
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I started down that path but it's kind of a pita
<rick_h_> going with space to specify a branch/sha
<rick_h_> and @123hfehw for a sha
<rick_h_> so right now I'm testing  juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source="https://github.com/juju/juju-gui.git @c7ddd186"
<hatch> yeah I bet - I'm just thinking of the story where we want to use a certain branch but then keep it updated when new changes are pushed to it
<hatch> do you have to use the @?
<rick_h_> yes, because it's the diff between a checkout and a checkout -b 
<hatch> can you not go `git checkout mybranch` and it'll just checkout the latest revno?
<rick_h_> not if the branch doens't exist yet :)
<rick_h_> you need the -b
<rick_h_> if you have a local branch with that name, sure 
<rick_h_> you can't do git clone url branch 
<rick_h_> you have to git clone url && git co -bt branch
<hatch> wel you CAN but that doesn't actually solve the issue of requiring some indicator that it's a hash
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch> git clone -b brancho --single-branch <repo>
<rick_h_> bah, this sucks. because we did a shallow clone you can't checkout a hash anyway. 
<rick_h_> have to unshallow it first
 * rick_h_ checks git version on precise
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> it seems like there should be a way to pull down said hash 
<rick_h_> working on it since git fetch --unshallow is only in trusty :(
<hatch> rick_h_ could we not say they need to specify a repo and branch name then a hash?
<hatch> then we could use the single branch checkout 
<hatch> which should be fast....I think
<rick_h_> but a hash has nothing to do with a branch. It's just a single git commit in a detached head state
<hatch> right but if we already have the single branch pulled down we will have that hash
<hatch> it's not ideal, but in order to support the widest range of systems
<hatch> I don't know if this idea will work just thinking of alternatives :)
<rick_h_> yea, sorry testing out here. --depth=20000 gets me caught up and I can git co hash
<rick_h_> I know we *can* do a lot of things. Just trying to cover initial bases atm
<rick_h_> been on this card for a week and trying to support everything git does will drive me nuts
<hatch> well we don't need to support everything. The BIG thing is a branch
<rick_h_> right, and branch works
<hatch> that's the primary goal, I think a hash is a 'nice to have'
<rick_h_> now, I can see wanting to go back to an old commit in that branch to see "does xxx work"
<hatch> yeah for sure
<hatch> or move forward because you have updated that branch
<rick_h_> but even that can be done by the dev with "git checkout hash && git co -b test-feature && git push origin test-feature"
<hatch> juju needs a 'trigger' config option :) 
<hatch> dimitern are you still around?
<benji> rick_h_: I think I tracked down the cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1263120.  Let me know when you have a minute to chat about it.  Thanks.
<_mup_> Bug #1263120: self related services in a bundle fail proof <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263120>
<rick_h_> benji: sure thing, your hangout or mine?
<benji> rick_h_: I'll make one.
<benji> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpi7cc7l9l3r0bdfembikccg?hl=en
 * Makyo runs out quickly to grab MiniDP->VGA adapter.  Kind of important for presentations D:
<bac> yay, me, i'm sort of back
<rick_h_> lies!
<hatch> hah the power keeps dropping out here
<hatch> it's like there is a switch that gets tripped when the power lines get stretched to far lol
<bac> hatch i think my ISP is on your power grid.  not sure how that happened.
<hatch> haha - ours is usually really stable, I guess 100+km winds are around it's limit
<hatch> bac https://twitter.com/nheagy/status/423513314446962688
<bac> hatch: you should use that three weeks in the summer when the ground isn't frozen to bury those lines
<hatch> haha, they are except for the major powerlines...or something like that
<bac> wow, that's a twisty mess
<hatch> heh yup
<rick_h_> yxe?
<hatch> Saskatoon
<hatch> airport code
<rick_h_> umm, ok. No idea wtf the y and x and e came from, but I'll take your word for it
<hatch> rick_h_ well the Canadian airports start with y. But I have no idea how they decide where the other 2 come from
<rick_h_> y are you going to canada?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> it's X-tremely E-...fail
<hatch> E-lectric
<rick_h_> I thought it was rather un-electric currently :P
<hatch> lol
<bac> jujugui: anon
<rick_h_> c-ya
<lazypower> So, juju-quickstart
<lazypower> this is awesome!
<rick_h_> :)
<lazypower> it deploys the gui by default too?
<lazypower> oh man
<rick_h_> yea, on node 0, pre-packaged so it installs super fast
<rick_h_> should auto log you in with your admin secret as well
<rick_h_> at least that feature landed, not sure on released/what version you're using
<lazypower> I'm running trusty, but i digress - this is good stuff 
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> we'll let frankban know you like his baby
<lazypower> i file bugs against juju-quickstart right?
<rick_h_> sure
<lazypower> Ah, probably better to put it in the merge request
<rick_h_> lazypower: are you testing out the branch I sent jcastro ?
<lazypower> indeed
<lazypower> When the local machine takes longer than the deployer expects to come online it fails the quickstart
<rick_h_> lazypower: ah, then yea. Please put them actually over in the code review page link. Look for the 'codereview.reitveld' link in the MP
<rick_h_> oh, that's a bug and different that the MP
<rick_h_> file that as a real bug then please
<rick_h_> mainly I wanted to get some others to help qa that interactive ncurses mode stuff 
<rick_h_> but yea, it'll hit 1.0 in this branch so want to make sure it's solid pre-1.0 and that seems like a bug to hit. 
<lazypower> no problem i'll keep working through the ncurses stuff, i've got creds to do it.
<rick_h_> cool, appreciate it
<lazypower> dude it works with the mouse too?
<rick_h_> yep
<lazypower> i'm a fan
<lazypower> ship it
<lazypower> good thing i'm not your final quality gate
<lazypower> rick_h_, i've configured everything but openstack. Looks solid to me
<lazypower> thumbs up
<rick_h_> lazypower: cool, thanks
<lazypower> *note the form validation was an excellent touch
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: it's related to this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1269519 kapil knows about it
<_mup_> Bug #1269519: Error on allwatcher api <juju-core:New> <juju-deployer:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269519>
<marcoceppi> if you guys find a solution to it, please let me know
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: k
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mornin huwshimi 
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey. Thanks for the review!
<hatch> np, hope my comments make sense, I'm also open to pushback on the widget vs view thing :)
<huwshimi> hatch: It all makes sense and seems straight forward
<hatch> excellent
<huwshimi> hatch: Are you all settled into home timezone yet?
<hatch> huwshimi when I came back I actually went snowboarding in another timezone and just got back late last night haha
<huwshimi> hatch: hah!
<hatch> 3 timezones in 1.5weeks 
<hatch> too much
<huwshimi> ouch
<hatch> is there a GUI bug about making multiple relations to the same service?
<hatch> I can't seem to find it
<hatch> my search foo might be failing
<Makyo> hatch, ping.
<hatch> hey
<Makyo> I think my current card is related to double-dispatch and removing full-screen, but having a hard time digging into it, because it only shows up in prod.
<Makyo> I don't want to leave it hanging, and am getting nowhere.
<Makyo> Interested?
<Makyo> Need to review frankban's branch before EoD/vacation.
<hatch> yeah I can pick it up
<Makyo> hatch, cheers.  I've tracked it down to somewhere in subapp/browser/browser.js, one of the state functions (it inits, but doesn't complete)
<hatch> alright I'll pick it up first thing
#juju-gui 2014-01-16
<frankban> rick_h_: ping
<rick_h_> frankban: pong
<frankban> rick_h_: could you please take a look at my comments on https://codereview.appspot.com/52080044/ ?
<frankban> rick_h_: (and thanks for your great QA)
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<rick_h_> sorry, slow start this morning
<frankban> rick_h_: np, just re-proposed
<rick_h_> frankban: sounds good for the most part. I'm a very cli heavy person so I often found the quickstart very chatty overall which I ack is a personal preference kind of thing. 
<rick_h_> frankban: I'll try to dupe the one where I created reran quickstart and went to 'use' an environment and it went back through the install ppa, etc process
<rick_h_> and very cool on "f you accidentally removed a
<rick_h_> bootstrapped environment from the envs.yaml file
<rick_h_> you can still destroy it passing its name to
<rick_h_> `juju destroy-environment`. "
<rick_h_> I wasn't aware of that
<frankban> rick_h_: heh, I believe we are not exactly the target for quickstart ;-) or at least, it is intended to be used also by others
<rick_h_> frankban: understood...but but but :)
<rick_h_> frankban: on the plus side I asked jcastro and lazypower looked at it as well to try to get some more QA
<rick_h_> and they had nothing but "Awesome!" and "shipit!" to say about it
<frankban> rick_h_: awesome, good move! thanks!
<rick_h_> and I was trying to be hyper critical due to 1.0 and such
<frankban> rick_h_: could you please run the interactive session again to check UI changes (after pulling the branch)?
<rick_h_> frankban: so let me get my coffee going and I'll try to reproduce the one issue, then update and rerun some QA on the updates. And thanks for those. 
<frankban> cool
<frankban> thank you
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, I can't dupe my thing with the ppa now. I'm not sure how I hit that. I did end up hanging quickstart because my lxc launch errored and quickstart hung with bringing up the gui
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> frankban: not sure if we care or if this is just a corner case http://paste.ubuntu.com/6762128/
<frankban> rick_h_: what's the last message from quickstart?
<rick_h_> frankban: sorry, terminal is cleared when I ctrl-c'd quickstart. It was about 'bringing up juju-gui'
<rick_h_> during the deploy the gui step
<rick_h_> but it seemed to hang
<rick_h_> I'm having some issues in QA as lxc and trusty have some issues atm
<frankban> rick_h_: ok, does this happen also in a fresh lxc install?
<frankban> rick_h_: I mean trusty + lxc
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm not sure. I've got a few different kinds of errors I'm working around atm
<frankban> rick_h_: could you please reproduce the error running quickstart with --debug?
<frankban> rick_h_: and paste the output (warning: password is in the debug output)?
<frankban> rick_h_: if that error is included in the megawatcher data it could be trivial to avoid quickstart to hang
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing. Let me try to set it up again
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, looks like there is some api stuff. This is a slightly different error. I've so confused my local lxc with all this testing. https://pastebin.canonical.com/103053/
<frankban> rick_h_: I see. So the machine is in an error state. Quickstart only watches the unit. This is not related to this branch, but it maybe should be handled by another branch before 1.0. What do you think?
<rick_h_> frankban: sounds ok to me. Seems like this might get us too many chasing error reports. 
<frankban> rick_h_: this should not happen, but when it does, quickstart effectively hangs, because the unit will be forever in an "pending" state
<rick_h_> frankban: right, and I've done it in two ways in an admittingly broken ways
<frankban> rick_h_: ok, so 1.0 can wait for this to be handled, and it will be my next card. if you agree, I;ll ask you to reproduce the machine error again later, to check quickstart no longer hangs.
<rick_h_> frankban: cool
<rick_h_> I live to fail for you :)
<frankban> rick_h_: :-) other comments?
<rick_h_> frankban: going back through the email
<rick_h_> frankban: looks good. the newline from the initial landing UI before the first bullet isn't there, but that's a tiny thing. 
<frankban> rick_h_: I see it
<frankban> rick_h_: I mean, I see the new line here
<frankban> rick_h_: before "automatically create and bootstrap a local environment"
<rick_h_> frankban: correct
<rick_h_> oh hmm, maybe terminal differences then
<frankban> rick_h_: do you see "new Amazon EC2 environment" below?
<frankban> (just to check I correctly pushed all the changes)
<rick_h_> frankban: nvm, ignore me
<rick_h_> I see it
<frankban> rick_h_: ok
<hatch> oo boy I love bugs that only show up on prod
<rick_h_> wheee
<rick_h_> the nice thing is that with the charm now you can run 'prod' but uncompressed files I think.
<hatch> well I can dupe locally so that's nice
<hatch> rick_h_ https://codereview.appspot.com/52790043/diff/60001/hooks/utils.py isn't git available already on juju instances?
<rick_h_> hatch: doing reviewer comments atm
<rick_h_> hatch: if so then it should be fine, but not 100% sure
<rick_h_> if you create an lxc container env is it?
<hatch> well I was pretty sure that juju used git to keep track of something-or-other 
<rick_h_> I didn't realize that at all
<hatch> so including it probably doesn't hurt anything either :)
<rick_h_> explicit > implicit says the Python heroes of old
<rick_h_> jujugui so I've got the charm supporting git branch up for rewview with qa instructions and reviewer comments. https://codereview.appspot.com/52790043/
<rick_h_> any takers? /me looks at hatch 
<hatch> Python....Python....that's the language they replaced with Ruby right?
<hatch> :P
<bac> rick_h_: you need one or two?  i'll do one.
<rick_h_> bac: I think I just need one.
<bac> rick_h_: well i'll be glad to unless you want hatch.rb to do it
<hatch> if bac can take it that would be awesome, I'm trying to track down a bug in browser.js 
<hatch> in compressed files
<rick_h_> bac: I appreciate a true developers insight into the review
<hatch> lol
<bac> rick_h_: i thought you might
<bac> rick_h_: let me get this proposal written first (warning)
<rick_h_> bac: np, thanks
<hatch> ugh consolemanager code can die in a fire
<bac> benji: is your bundle branch likely to be finished today?  i'd like to do a release of charmworld this afternoon to avoid the friday disappointment.
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<jcastro> do you know the tldr on charm store pages?
<jcastro> like how you guys were going to bust them out to be separate from the gui?
<rick_h_> 'charm store pages'?
<rick_h_> jcastro: tldr is that it's back burnered and possibly part of other things that will solve the problem in different ways
<jcastro> ok
<rick_h_> from people way high up
<jcastro> any word on SEO/URL fixes then?
<jcastro> here's our problem
<rick_h_> no
<jcastro> we're doing a charm audit, and we can't find our charms
<jcastro> so, I end up on an out of date github imported page
<rick_h_> understood
<rick_h_> I think it's been thought that the cleaned up pages on manage.jujucharms.com are a 'good enough' stop
<jcastro> hmm, should I whine to escalate? If we can't find our own charms how are users going to find them
<rick_h_> if that's not true, you can bring it up and such, but there's nothing planned atm
<rick_h_> at least that I'm aware of, I don't know if some other team/etc is thinking or looking into it. 
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll bring it up at the cross team
<rick_h_> sounds good
<jcastro> which I think is today?
<rick_h_> no idea, gary is out until tomorrow so if it's today he won't be there from us
<lazypower> yeah
<lazypower> in about an hour and a half
<jcastro> ok no worries, it's in an hour and 15
<bac> oh, benji isn't here today is he?
<jcastro> rick_h_, is URL-niceness part of that work or is that a different thing?
<rick_h_> bac: oh right, he's out until monday
<bac> i guess his work won't land.  pfft.
<rick_h_> jcastro: quick call?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, sorry. he chatted with me about handing it off, but since everyone is out we thought it could wait
<rick_h_> sorry to mess up the deploy 
<jcastro> rick_h_, yeah fire it up!
<bac> rick_h_: not messed up.  i'll go ahead with my stuff.
<bac> rick_h_: or i can pick up his branch this afternoon.
<bac> rick_h_: when you have time could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/51010046/ ?
<hatch> oh man this bug that I'm working on has existed forever
<hatch> heh oops
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> ugh yet another double dispatch bug
<hatch> can we just start over?
<hatch> lol
<hatch> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> hmm apparently hangouts hates me
<rick_h_> hatch: hah, but we managed to keep you connected the whole time
<rick_h_> your interwebs are strange up there in canada
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I just rebooted my router, running on hotspot now
<hatch> hopefully the reboot fixes it
<frankban> rick_h_: before I proceed, could you please check that lxc/trusty error using lp:~frankban/juju-quickstart/handle-machine-errors (it's just a prototype).
<rick_h_> frankban: sec, yep
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: ever seen ERROR TLS handshake failed: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority ?
<hatch> rick_h_ you've been h4z0r3d
<frankban> rick_h_: never
<rick_h_> bah, I can't fail the same way twice wheeeee
<hatch> lol
<frankban> rick_h_: was that handled by quickstart?
<rick_h_> frankban: no, I had this before but got around it somehow
<rick_h_> now I can't seem to get around it
<rick_h_> asking in #juju about it.
<frankban> rick_h_: maybe removing the jenv file?
<rick_h_> juju-quickstart: error: machine 1 is in an error state: error: container "rharding-test2-machine-1" is already created
<rick_h_> frankban: ^
<rick_h_> looks good to me
<frankban> rick_h_: great
<frankban> thanks
<jcastro> rick_h_, now that I have seen
<jcastro> juju leaving containers around
<rick_h_> jcastro: yep
<rick_h_> frankban: is making quickstart watch for stuff like that so it doesn't hang for the user
<rick_h_> but errors out properly
<hatch> jcastro hey I have had a request for bundle level configuration options.... say you have a bundle and you want to deploy it in devel/debug/prod modes 
<hatch> anyone brought anything like that up yet?
<hatch> right now you would need 3 bundles
<rick_h_> bundle inheritance?
<rick_h_> bac and benji were getting that working in proof/charmworld
<hatch> imho it sounds like it could be doen with 'stacks' 
<hatch> how were they planning on doing it now?
<hatch> ping a configuration server?
<bac> hatch: it works now on staging
<rick_h_> no, but I mean if you create a bundles.yaml with 3 bundles
<rick_h_> and defined a base set of charms/config
<bac> hatch: no, you have three different stanza, each inheriting from a base with mods
<rick_h_> and override it using inheritance
<rick_h_> so you'd have name-debug, name-devel, name-prod bundles
<rick_h_> and pick the one you want to deploy
<hatch> hmm I didn't know that was possible
<hatch> to have a 'base' dundle
<rick_h_> the bundles.yaml file can contain several bundles in there. Just have to name them differently
<bac> any bundle can inherit from any other in a deployer config file  (basket)
<hatch> ohh cool, what's the syntax for that?
<bac> rick_h_: is that why it is bundles.yaml and bundle.yaml?
<bac> inherits: other
<rick_h_> bac: I *guess*?
<rick_h_> oh, no idea. I thought it was always bundles.yaml
<rick_h_> when it is bundle.yaml?
<bac> no,never
<jcastro> hatch, wouldn't you deploy the same bundle to 3 environments? devel/debug/prod?
<bac> i'm just saying that's why that name was picked
<rick_h_> jcastro: but in debug there'd only be one unit, and different config
<jcastro> oh I see
<rick_h_> jcastro: bug in devel it's scale out, maybe use a cache layer not in debug
<jcastro> it would be neat to arbritrarily pass along config and units to parts of a bundle
<jcastro> "deploy this bundle but only one of each"
<rick_h_> right, there's a pre-deployment config story that's on the radar currently
<rick_h_> but it's done on each bundle deploy and not part of the file itself
<rick_h_> so not quite the same use case, but should be handy
<jcastro> but at the same time, forking/cloning a bundle is cheap
<jcastro> and they don't contain _too_ much logic
<rick_h_> right, but you'd want them in the same file
<rick_h_> fix a config bug and find all the forks fml
<jcastro> so like myapp-prod, myapp-dev and -debug isn't too bad
<rick_h_> right
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> yeah that does sound nice
<hatch> bac can you link me to the bundles.yaml file which has this inherit feature?
<bac> sure
<bac> hatch: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/bundles/complicated/bundle
<hatch> bac oh cool thanks I'll pass this on
<jcastro> man, that is brutal
<hatch> lol
<bac> rick_h_: not to be pushy, but are you going to be able to get to my review soonish?
<bac> jcastro: it is a cleaned up version from kapil
<rick_h_> bac: looking at it now
<bac> the "if you can ingest this, then ingest works" bundle
<jcastro> I did not know about overrides
<rick_h_> bac: yep, in progress
<bac> ty
<rick_h_> bac: feedback in, qa'ing now
<bac> thanks
<rick_h_> bac: qa-ok
<bac> rick_h_: cool.  looking at your review now.  qa started
<bac> jujugui: in case i forget tomorrow, i will not be able to make the noon meeting.  apologies.
<rick_h_> bac: ack, thanks for the heads up
<hatch> we have a noon meeting? ;)
<bac> sure we do
 * rick_h_ didn't realize noon meeting and looks at the calendar
<bac> for exactly one of us
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> you're ahead of eastern?
<bac> would you people please get on AST
<rick_h_> for some reason I thought you were in eastern
<rick_h_> hah
<bac> rick_h_: no daylight savings
<rick_h_> bac: ah
<bac> so US/East half teh time
<rick_h_> that's right, we talked about that
<rick_h_> you're just trying to be complicated
<bac> gah, i wish we'd all ditch DST
<rick_h_> +1
<bac> and the goofballs here are now talking about starting up with DST!  geez, one of the best things they do they want to mess up
<hatch> oh bisect...you rule
<rick_h_> hatch: hah! awesome!
<hatch> unfortunately it was me that caused the bug
<rick_h_> yea, there are days when I go "All this moving to git stuff is paying off."
<hatch> so I'm conflicted
<rick_h_> double hah!
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> try to tell me you need to break my feature will you
<rick_h_> I'll shove that crap right back at you :P
<rick_h_> j/k and all that, but glad to see we hopefully don't need to break things
<hatch> oh sweet, I didn't CAUSE the problem, I exposed it
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hah, off the hook
<rick_h_> kinhda
<rick_h_> kinda
<hatch> lol yeah kinds
<rick_h_> "I didn't break it, I just proved it was broken"
<hatch> haha, in math that would be the time to write a paper
<rick_h_> in code it's time to write a pull request, same diff
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> haha
<bac> rick_h_: our dependencies branch will still be on launchpad, right?
<hatch> rick_h_ ok another fix....enable the simulator so the next delta comes in :P
<hatch> no? no? lol
<bac> rick_h_: i think deploy.py setup_repository might need some fixing
<rick_h_> bac: yea bzr is still installed
<rick_h_> bac: looking, never seen/used that
<rick_h_> bac: I updated the functional tests and they pass 20-functional
<rick_h_> looking into deploy.py
<rick_h_> but all tests pass currently
<rick_h_> including the ec2 live functional ones
<rick_h_> bac: ok, I've updated the rsync in there to ignore .git as well which is the only thing I can see to fix there. 
<bac> rick_h_: my 'make deploy' has been stuck at DEBUG:root:waiting for the unit to be ready
<bac> for a long time.  i haven't run this lately.  any idea how long it should take?
<rick_h_> pushing a new -cr
<rick_h_> bac: 10min?
<rick_h_> bac: can you juju status and see if something broken?
<bac> eek
<bac> gui is pending but all else looks fine
<rick_h_> bac: ok cool. You can log in and check the unit log if you think there's an issue but it should get to an error if it fails
<rick_h_> so sounds like it just needs more time
<bac> it's been 30 minutes....
<rick_h_> oh, then check out the unit log please
<hatch> ugh test tracebacks that are only on chai.js
<rick_h_> juju ssh juju-gui/0
<rick_h_> and then tail -f -n 100 /var/log/juju/unit<tab complete>
<rick_h_> bac: ^
<bac> ok
<rick_h_> hatch: web components! and the font thing seems cool http://blog.chromium.org/2014/01/chrome-33-beta-custom-elements-web.html
<hatch> will look in a bit
<bac> rick_h_: can't do that yet.  no public address assigned at this point
<rick_h_> bac: you can't ssh to the machine? are you using ec2 or something else?
<bac> local
<bac> you can't ssh until it gets an address
<rick_h_> bac: oh it doesn't work on local I didn't think because it requires sudo
<rick_h_> or can you? /me didn't try I guess
<bac> rick_h_: /home/bac/charms/precise/juju-gui> sudo juju ssh juju-gui/0
<bac> ERROR unit "juju-gui/0" has no public address
<rick_h_> right, I think quickstart works on local but make deploy doesn't
<bac> rick_h_: i'll restart with ec2
<rick_h_> bac: thanks, sorry for not specifying. It should work on any of the public clouds hp, ec2, azure
<bac> rick_h_: i'm just frugal.  and i thought it'd be faster
<frankban> rick_h_: are you sure? IIRC make deploy shoudl work correctly on LXC
<frankban> rick_h_: make test/ftest does not
<rick_h_> frankban: I thought I hit an issue and you said it wouldn't work because it required sudo?
<rick_h_> oh, maybe that was the functional tests I'm thinking of 
<rick_h_> bah, ok. /me goes to try local lxc then with make deploy
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, "make deploy" sould not require to bootstrap the environment, and that's the only operation requiring sudo
<rick_h_> frankban: k, testing local out now
<frankban> bac, rick_h_ : when using lxc, you can find info in ~/.juju/local/log (or similar) ssh is often not required
<rick_h_> frankban: ah, I've got trusty issues with local lxc and this 
<rick_h_>     agent-state-info: '(error: symlink /var/lib/lxc/rharding-local-machine-1/config
<rick_h_>       /etc/lxc/auto/rharding-local-machine-1.conf: no such file or directory)'
<frankban> rick_h_: trying make deploy on trunk
<rick_h_> agent-state-info: '(error: container "rharding-local-machine-1" is already created)'
<rick_h_> bah, see, issues. /me goes to tear that down manually
<rick_h_> frankban: same thing     agent-state-info: '(error: symlink /var/lib/lxc/rharding-local-machine-1/config /etc/lxc/auto/rharding-local-machine-1.conf: no such file or directory)'
<rick_h_> on trunk
<frankban> rick_h_: you can try lxc-destroying your containers, and then manually removing juju related stuff in /var/lib/lxc/
<frankban> rick_h_: and in /etc/lxc/auto/
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, its clean. It's that to write to /var/lib/lxc it needs root perms
<frankban> rick_h_: I think that's ok
<rick_h_> I need to try to set the alt path. It's not writing to .juju/local :/
<rick_h_> because that machine it starts is ending up in /var/lib/lxc I think
<frankban> rick_h_, bac: make deploy just worked here with trunk + lxc, and now I need to go, have a nice evening
<rick_h_> frankban: cool, good to know it's just me/trusty
<bac> thanks frankban
<bac> rick_h_:  and me
<rick_h_> frankban: will try on my laptop I think to see if my branch is causing bac grief
<rick_h_> bac: worked on trunk? 
<frankban> cool
<rick_h_> bac: not sure what the 'and me' is to?
<bac> rick_h_: it isn't working for me
<rick_h_> right, ok
<rick_h_> bac: so make deploy on ec2 is or is not working either?
<bac> rick_h_: yes, it has come up on ec2
<rick_h_> ok cool, I'll test lxc on my laptop with trunk and my branch and see if I can dupe any local issues or not
<hatch> rick_h_ https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/commit/527027fbbda1fb712e62e8b8e795cbee84587700 this fixes the issue, I can't find any issues in qa but looking for input on any potential problems I may have overlooked 
<rick_h_> hatch: looking at that how are we sure that doesn't introduce another level of dispatch on 'working' cases?
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd expect it to set/check something before and after navigate to see if it fired or not?
<rick_h_> and if not, then check hash and force a dispatch
<hatch> that path is only hit when the user logs in and if there is a hash in the url so it shouldn't get hit during any other case
<rick_h_> onLogin is only triggered once per visit to the site pinky swear?
<hatch> it's triggered when the env fires a login event
<hatch> this.env.after('login', this.onLogin, this);
<hatch> so it should only happen once :)
<rick_h_> ummm, ok then. if you say so
 * rick_h_ doesn't trust anything happening only when it's supposed to
<hatch> haha, I'm going to try it on lxc right away
<hatch> did you push your charm update up?
<hatch> the pull-from-git one
<rick_h_> yea, it's pushed. lp:~rharding/charms/precise/juju-gui/git-ify
<rick_h_> bah, my laptop has juju .07
<hatch> wow that's an old one
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> go raring go
<hatch> :/ my juju env is corrupted or something
<rick_h_> hah! at least I'm not the only one having issues with it 
<hatch> RROR destroying environment: remove /etc/lxc/auto/hatch-local-machine-1.conf: no such file or directory
<hatch> but it thinks it's running
<hatch> any ideas on how to get around that?
<rick_h_> nope, kill everything. Destroy the environment. Re-bootstrap?
<hatch> it is killed
<rick_h_> make sure all the old machines are gone and removed from lxc
<hatch> it just thinks it's up
<rick_h_> sudo lxc-ls
<hatch> nothing
<hatch> no machines
<hatch> juju status shows them though
<rick_h_> wipe the .juju/environments/xxxx?
<rick_h_> I'm not sure there
<hatch> I'll ask in #juju
<bac> rick_h_: where do i find the hash for 'network-prototype', your second QA step?
<rick_h_> bac: that is the name of a branch
<bac> okey doke
<bac> how do i verify version.js is correct?
<rick_h_> bac: oh right, so to check the version in github go to that branch in the drop dow
<rick_h_> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/tree/network-prototype
<rick_h_> and click on commits
<rick_h_> to see the list and their hashes
<bac> rick_h_: thanks, i didn't see the drop down
<rick_h_> notice in the upper left next to the "juju-gui/+" is a drop down for branches available
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> bac: so I got make deploy to work with local lxc. It took a bit and I tracked it was running by cat .juju/local/logs/unit.....
<bac> rick_h_: cool
<hatch> just plz dont merge network-prototype into develop....it will break the world
<hatch> ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: we're not, it's just the qa case of can you set that branch in the charm 
<hatch> cool
<hatch> some guy kept squatting on my username until one of the others in London told me about nickserv's `enforce` option
<hatch> now I don't have to ghost anymore
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> I got all excited we had random github forkers 
<rick_h_> and then saw they worked for cisco in their user bios 
<rick_h_> doh!
<hatch> haha, well they aren't RANDOM but they hopefully will be contributing
<bac> crud, no vanguard in #webops
<hatch> ugh why can't I `juju deploy  lp:~rharding/charms/precise/juju-gui/git-ify` LIKE FOR SERIOUS!!!!
<rick_h_> because it's not in the story, non-trunk branches aren't deployed
<rick_h_> or ingested that is
<hatch> I don't care what the excuse is...it should work :P
<hatch> I'm providing the path where everything it needs is contained
<bac> rick_h_: sorry for the slow review/qa.  done now
<rick_h_> bac: not a problem, I know it's been a slow process getting things working. Yay charm dev
<hatch> oh well gues I'll just have to pull your branch down and do it local
<rick_h_> hatch: yep
<rick_h_> hatch: make sure to make sysdeps
<hatch> well I'm just gona deploy it as a local charm
<rick_h_> hmm, ok
<bac> jujugui: anyone have a USB 3 hub that they like?  i've been through two and can't get one that reliably works
<hatch> you don't like that approach?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, just not tried it
<rick_h_> I think make deploy is supposed to be faster because it skips some step, but can't recall which
<hatch> the upload to juju
<hatch> I htink
<rick_h_> bac: I've got http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009Z9M3DY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and it's been working for me
<rick_h_> but there was a post about some issues with anker usb3 stuff so not sure if I can recommend
<bac> rick_h_: i have the cousin http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009Z9M3DY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<bac> western digital externally powered hard drive frequently won't mount
<bac> anker did contact me and send a replacement after i put a bad review on AMZN.  second one is only marginally better
<rick_h_> yea, I'm trying to find the blog post
<rick_h_> there's something about certain chipset versions or something
<rick_h_> but I only have keyboard, power cable, and such on it. no drives
<bac> did a firmware update on the WD and that seemed to help but not consistently
<bac> an, so you're not really pushing USB 3
<bac> s/an/ah
<bac> s/an/ah/
<rick_h_> yea, once in a while plug in my usb3 thumbdrive
<rick_h_> but that's rare
<bac> .
<bac> ohh, i didn't think to try my thumbdrive
<hatch> I want this....but jeesh $$ http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F4U055/
<bac> yeah
<rick_h_> thanks for the review bac 
 * bac waits for 4K apple cinema display with thunderbolt
<hatch> hah
<bac> because that'll be cheap
<hatch> it'll be like $5000 lol
<hatch> holy smokes this bzr branch is taking FOREVER!!
<hatch> I want the belkin thing so that I only have to plug/unplug a single cable when 'docking' this thing
<hatch> but at $300 it's gona have to wait :)
<bac> yeah, that'd be nice.
<bac> hatch: if i had an external monitor i'd do it
<rick_h_> why I like thinkpad and docks
<rick_h_> drop in dock, go
<hatch> I have two but they are both display port which I don't think allows for chaining
<hatch> so the $300 part is probably only one piece in the puzzle
<bac> so the rule is now, no deploys after noon us/east on thursday...effectively
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<rick_h_> :/
<bac> tuesday is a good day to deploy.  i'll shoot for tuesday.
<hatch> 163831kB and it's still going
<hatch> how big is your branch rick_h_  lol
<rick_h_> hatch: get better internets :P
<hatch> can't I branch a single revno somehow?
<bac> hatch: i think you may have your repo malconfigured
<bac> using shared repos?
<hatch> I'm just pulling down a single branch, I don't realy want to set up shared repos on this box
<bac> hatch: then you don't really mind waiting
<bac> i mean, it can grab the common info from a local shared repo
<bac> or you can download it again each and every time
<hatch> kind of a shortcoming of bzr hey that I can't pull down a single revno
<rick_h_> sure you can
<hatch> really? it sure seems to be pulling down the entire repo still
<rick_h_> yea, there's flags to do a shallow clone
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/bundles/openstack-on-openstack/bundle
<jcastro> any idea why this isn't showing up on jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> jcastro: the fixes for supporting inheritance and self-referring relations are in progress
<rick_h_> we can't deploy the one fix right now and the other will be fixed monday
<jcastro> oh ok, so it'll just show up at one point
<bac> jcastro: we've made a request to deploy
<jcastro> gotcha
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<rick_h_> jcastro: that found two bugs in our proofing stuff
<rick_h_> jcastro: fixes in progress
<rick_h_> hatch: bzr co --lightweight lp:~juju-gui-charmers/juju-gui/charm-download-cache $DOWNLOADCACHE
<rick_h_> is an example
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok so I'll just say it'll show up over the next few days or so
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<jcastro> manually doing the bundle by hand seems to have worked
<jcastro> in the mock environment anyway. :p
<rick_h_> yea, kapil had some as well that worked but we had issues with them ingesting due to proof thinking they were invalid
<bac> jujugui, jcastro: manage.jujucharms.com did get updated
<bac> so inherited charms should work now or when they get ingested
<bac> self-referential ones will have to wait until next week, jcastro
<rick_h_> jcastro: bac so I downloaded and ran proof on it
<rick_h_> E: openstack: The requested relation nova-ceilometer to nova-ceilometer is incompatible between services.
<rick_h_> is the error
<rick_h_> that's the one benji is working on and will be updated next week
<bac> yes, the so-called 'self-referential'
<bac> jujugui: i'm going to duck out.  dog to walk.  festivities to shoot (camera) while avoiding being shot (glock).
<rick_h_> bac: good luck with the shooting
<rick_h_> on both ends of it
<bac> through in some civil rights violations, unconstitutional search and seizures, pig on a stick and it's a party.
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok so here's a weird one.
<rick_h_> ruh roh
 * rick_h_ ducks
<jcastro> rick_h_, do a search for "elastic search juju"
<jcastro> manage.jujucharms.com/~charming-devs/precise/elasticsearch‎
<jcastro> whatever ~charming-devs is, it's URL comes up before the canonical one
<rick_h_> hmmm, well...not sure on that one
<rick_h_> I mean I can make crap up
<jcastro> yeah I had never even heard of ~charming-devs
<rick_h_> "google knows that juju and the word 'charm' goes together and in this case the url has more charm in it due to the ~charming-devs in it
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's our ES charm that we package it up for charmworld/IS. Notice sinzui is the only one with commits on it
<rick_h_> it's purely to get into IS for charmworld
<rick_h_> jcastro: hmm, http://manage.jujucharms.com/precise/elasticsearch/hooks/install
<rick_h_> might be causing the page to lose points on google-fu
<rick_h_> jcastro: maybe file a charmworld bug on the 404's 
<rick_h_> the other charm doesn't have the 404s and seems better quality
<hatch> rick_h_ hey you around?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> so I haven't been able to deploy my branch using your charm
<rick_h_> k, got a sec to hangout and I can walk you through getting debug info?
<hatch> in a bit, dogs are playing lol
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> oh I think I screwed it up
<hatch> rick_h_ is there a way I can trigger a config changed hook to run?
<rick_h_> hatch: change hte config?
<rick_h_> hatch: set it back to 'develop'
<rick_h_> hatch: so you have to resolve it if it's in error first
<rick_h_> then set it to develop
<rick_h_> then set it to "https://.....you...repo your_branch"
<rick_h_> watch the unit log in /var/log/juju/unit..... for what's going on
<hatch> 2014-01-16 20:50:30 INFO juju.worker.uniter context.go:323 HOOK ValueError: u'git@github.com:hatched/juju-gui.git render-app-hash': release not found
<hatch> no matter what I try that's the error I get
<hatch> 'release not found'
<rick_h_> don't use the git addres
<rick_h_> only https
<rick_h_> git needs ssh keys
<rick_h_> never use those for tools/etc outside of your own work
<rick_h_> https:// note that in all the examples/etc
<hatch> oh there are examples?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> yea in the docs 
<rick_h_> well actually in the config.yaml there's notes on possibly values
<hatch> blarg no luck
<rick_h_> log?
<hatch> looking
<hatch> apparently it barfed on 'develop' as well
<rick_h_> on 'just' develop?
<rick_h_> the string?
<hatch> yup
<rick_h_> then I need to see the logs/etc because it's passed qa and whiel I've got a stupid functional test issue keeping me from landing it works
<hatch> it appears to be working on the https though....
<hatch> 2014-01-16 21:00:41 INFO juju.worker.uniter context.go:323 HOOK ValueError: u'https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui.git render-app-hash': release not found
<hatch> 2014-01-16 20:58:30 INFO juju.worker.uniter context.go:323 HOOK ValueError: u'develop': release not found
<rick_h_> wtf it shouldn't be trying to find a release.
<rick_h_> what's your juju set command?
<hatch> is there a way I can check where the charm is from?
<rick_h_> not following
<hatch> charm: cs:precise/juju-gui-81 is what it says
<hatch> is that the version of your charm?
<hatch> 81
<rick_h_> nope, not sure where 81 comes from
<rick_h_> version is 102
<rick_h_> bzr rev is 150s
<hatch> hmm wth
<hatch> yeah revno is 159
<rick_h_> so sounds like the charm source is out of date
<hatch> well that's the revno from the folder `juju deploy --repository=/home/hatch/precise juju-gui`
<rick_h_> I'm not sure
<rick_h_> juju ssh juju-gui/0
<rick_h_> then sudo update db
<hatch> in the charm what should I look for?
<rick_h_> and locate utils.py
<rick_h_> in that should see some git stuff
<hatch> oo lots of those
<rick_h_> git references or utils.py?
<rick_h_> locate utils.py | grep juju-gui
<hatch> none
<rick_h_> locate utils.py | grep juju 
<hatch> none
<rick_h_> wtf
<rick_h_> locate HACKING.md
<hatch> none
<hatch> maybe the db is broken
<hatch> any idea the real location for it?
<rick_h_> oh oh
<rick_h_> sudo locate HACKING.md
<rick_h_> forgot the charm is owned by the non-ubuntu user
<hatch> there we go
<hatch> ohh...thats odd
<hatch> isnt it?
<rick_h_> so go there and look for the utils.py
<rick_h_> and look for git in that file
<hatch> ok there is no git in this file
<hatch> wtf
<rick_h_> then you've got somem other source
<rick_h_> some
<rick_h_> and that explains everything
<hatch> which is impossible because of how it was deployed
<hatch> maybe I came across a bug?
<hatch> ohhh right
<hatch> ok so this CLI needs some help lol because it totally should have thrown an error instead of just working silently
<rick_h_> 'this cli'
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> uju
<hatch> juju
<rick_h_> the unit should be in an error state?
<hatch> no it never should have deployed
<rick_h_> because the hook should have failed
<rick_h_> why not? it picked up something that worked. I'm not sure what you did or how you did it
<hatch> it deployed from charmstore even though I specified a repository
<rick_h_> did you maybe get trunk vs my branch?
<hatch> yup
<rick_h_> is your local repository trunk vs my branch?
<hatch> my local repo is your branch, with git in the utils etc etc
<rick_h_> ok
<hatch> but because I didn't type local:precise/juju-gui it disregarded the repository flag
<rick_h_> then like I said, I'd sure just run 'make deploy' if I were you :)
<rick_h_> if you wanted to save time, edit the config.yaml and make your url + branch the default value
<hatch> I don't think I know the process to pull down a charm into an instance
<rick_h_> kill it
<hatch> oh well I can start over haha
<hatch> I thought you meant to pull down the charm into the instance
<rick_h_> nope
<rick_h_> I mean change the config.yaml in your checkout, run make deploy, enjoy
<hatch> that could be on a tshirt
<hatch> make, deploy, enjoy
<hatch> I wish there was a way to list the config options and their values without the descriptions
<hatch> *sigh* now juju is throwing errors again
<rick_h_> wheee
<hatch> this version is sure buggy
<hatch> I of course am probably doing things which are not 'normal' lol
<hatch> there we go
<hatch> charm version 102 being deployed
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/104537541227697934010/posts/Qj8R5SWAsfE
<hatch> it's picking up steam 
<hatch> I still think the template should be loaded in from another file
<hatch> I THINK I saw a video where one of the devs was going to say that they are putting together some functionality like that
<hatch> but maybe I'm just making that up
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, just pushed the charm changes to ~juju-gui trunk version
<rick_h_> hatch: so soon it'll be in the store hopefully
<rick_h_> just not the reviewed/released one, but the ~juju-gui one
<hatch> ahh well it's ok now - I think I also figured out my issue with the corrupt juju instance
<rick_h_> okie dokie
<rick_h_> I'm giong to head out. If you need a hand let me know and I'll try to check in later.
<hatch> if you go `juju destroy-environment local` then `sudo juju destroy-environment local` then it throws the error
<hatch> cool, have a goood one
<rick_h_> you too
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi, sorry I haven't had a bunch of time to look at your branch again
<hatch> but the reason your event isn't being fired is because your callback is in the wrong context
<hatch> I just added the comment
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah great. No problems at all
<huwshimi> hatch: But will that event get fired if there is no CSS animation in the test?
<hatch> umm looking
<hatch> so the issue is that we aren't loading the css hey
<hatch> hmm
<huwshimi> Yeah
<huwshimi> hatch: Even adding  style="transition: left 0.1;" to the element doesn't fix it.
<huwshimi> hatch: Unless it needs to be vendor prefixed
<hatch> does the event fire when it's not in a test?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, it has been working fine (even without the 'this' from your comment)
<hatch> ok right, the 'this' comment was only to fire that event
<hatch> ok so what's happening is that the event is not being fired in phantomjs
<hatch> so what you want to do is know when the new tab is visible right?
<huwshimi> Yep
<hatch> huwshimi looks like phantom does not support transitionend
<huwshimi> When it has animated into place
<huwshimi> ah right
<hatch> SO....
<huwshimi> hatch: And I believe you can't simulate arbitrary events with YUI right?
<hatch> you could try firing an event on the node
<hatch> myNode.fire('transitionend')
<hatch> but I have no idea if that's going to work 
<huwshimi> nope
<huwshimi> I also have problems with the selectionChange event not firing, but that's probably my fault somehow
<hatch> hmm that looks ok but I haven't pulled down the code to really take a look
<hatch> been stuck trying to fix a bug all day
<huwshimi> hatch: What are you working on?
<hatch> well I just finished qa'ing and now I'm writing the last of the tests but it's the bug where it wouldn't dispatch if there is a hash in the url on prod
<huwshimi> oh, fun
<hatch> yeah it was a simple small fix but tracking it down and testing it was very time consuming
<hatch> I dropped my phone on my laptop and scratched it
<hatch> these things are sure fragile lol
<huwshimi> heh
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/75 (requires qa in real env)
<rick_h_> hatch: I'll look first thing in the morning 
<hatch> coolio, qa'ing takes a while unfortunately
<rick_h_> yea, I'm between things so should have time
#juju-gui 2014-01-17
<gary_poster> hi all!
<gary_poster> My desktop doesn't appear to be booting
<gary_poster> So I'm trying to figure that out before facing the email wall
<rick_h_> gary_poster: it's mad you left it alone. Good luck
<gary_poster> :-) thx
<hatch> morning
<gary_poster> morning!
<gary_poster> ok, it seems that the desktop just wanted a good hug
<gary_poster> I picked it up, looked around, out it back down, connected a few wires back, and started it up:
<gary_poster> hello boot screen!
<gary_poster> I'll try hooking it up more fully now...
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> hatch: when you get a sec I wanted to see what originally broke things you branch is fixing?
<frankban> morning all, welcome back gary_poster 
<gary_poster> thanks frankban :-)
<hatch> rick_h_ https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/commit/0b5917d9acaaab5f389cd9804423d1caefffdd5e
<gary_poster> ok logging out here to switch to bip on the desktop...
<rick_h_> hatch: so is this just that the isLoggedin skipped the old path that would allow it to route?
<gary_poster> so did anyone else get attacked by a killer William Grant Spam monster?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I don't think so here
<gary_poster> jujugui who has read dimiter's rewrite proposal and has opinions?  there's a meeting going on right now that I'd like you to attend
<hatch> rick_h_ line 903 and 904 is the problem, it's basically formalizing the 'hey you're not logged in' branch
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, that's what I figured
<gary_poster> hazmat, computer issues, will join mtg asap, and trying to find delegate
<gary_poster> frankban or benji or rick_h_: you willing to be delegate to dimiter rewrite proposal mtg? ^^^
<hatch> gary_poster I have, as far as opinions....
<hatch> I have some, but also questions
<gary_poster> hatch, ok, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/juju-api pls?
<gary_poster> and thank you.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: benji is out, I can, but honestly didn't look closely at it as I'm not much of an expert on the old api. 
<rick_h_> and go hatch go
<gary_poster> will be there as soon as chrome is not hanging :-(
<hatch> i'm there
<gary_poster> ty
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/51350044 (quickstart 1.0 rc2 ;-) Anyone available?
<bac> frankban: yes, yes i am.  on it.
<frankban> bac: thank you
<gary_poster> hatch, been fascinating so far? :-)
<hatch> hah, nothing new, just chatting about how to deprecate the old one
<gary_poster> :-) k
<bac> frankban: i finished the code review and it looks good.  i'm not sure what steps to do for QA.  how do i provoke the errors from which you wish to recover?
<bac> gary_poster: sorry for the late notice but i need to be away during our meeting time today.
<gary_poster> ok bac. everything ok?
<bac> gary_poster: yes.
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> bac: never seen that error myself, rick_h_ already tested it and quickstart no longer hangs. I'd suggest the usual QA just to check everything works (interactive session, bootstrapping an environment, re-opening a bootstrapped environment)
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i just want to attend a lecture on a 40's era Farm Security Administration photographer.  you know, important stuff.  :)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> frankban: okey doke
 * rick_h_ has super natural breaking powers!
<frankban> :-)
<bac> frankban: given this bundle on launchpad, what is the correct spelling of the "bundle:" url?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/bundles/minimal/bundle
<frankban> bac: you can use a "bundle:..." URL or the http(s) location to the YAML file, if your bundle is in jc.com, the bundle page should include the command to deploy it with quickstart
<rick_h_> frankban: can it load the https of any bundle file?
<hatch> rick_h_ what stupid thing? I don't know how to respond to your last comment lol
<frankban> bac: https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/bundle/~bac/minimal/1/openstack-services/?text=minimal#bws-deploy
<rick_h_> hatch: chai or whatever is being stupid
<hatch> oh...yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: it's generaly test tool agner
<rick_h_> anger 
<rick_h_> ignore me
<frankban> rick_h_: the URL location con point to an arbitrary bundle file if that's the question
<bac> thanks frankban.  i forgot about the juju charms deploy instructions.  they are great
<rick_h_> frankban: right, jcastro ^^ should get you close to you git bundle file wishlist
<rick_h_> jcastro: just have to be the url to the file out of github vs the repo itself
<frankban> rick_h_: the bundle itself for now can only point to charms in the store IIRC
<rick_h_> frankban: right, but jcastro wants to have bundles themselves in github. To fork/etc I guess
<rick_h_> and wants to quickstart ...github...
<frankban> rick_h_: that just works I suppose
<rick_h_> I assume the dream is github:bunlename or something, but just fyi'ing him
<rick_h_> for some of the stuff that's come up github gists would be cool forkable points for doing a bundle
<rick_h_> is another 'feature' of that way
<frankban> rick_h_, jcastro: from the quickstart help -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6768505/
<hatch> hey rick_h_  speed up the CI :P mmmmmmkay
<rick_h_> hatch: shush, your tests passed yesterday. What do you need now?
<hatch> http://karenjlloyd.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/mkay-song-300x174.jpg
<hatch> it to turn green before I shipit
<rick_h_> it is green
<rick_h_>  All is well — Merged build finished. (Details)
<rick_h_> "16 hours ago"
<hatch> yeah but maybe it changed!
<rick_h_> oh, you added comments
<rick_h_> well in that case wait your 23min
<rick_h_> 20min
<gary_poster> jujugui, stepping away for a few, so 14 minites till weekly call
<gary_poster> minutes even
<hatch> jujugui call in 4
<jcastro> frankban, that is quite excellent
<jcastro> I promise I won't tell anyone we can deploy a bundle directly from github
<jcastro> hah just kidding I will tell the world.
<frankban> :-)
<bac> hey frankban, i've done 'sudo juju destroy-environment -e local'.  but when i then try to spin up a local env with quickstart i get
<bac> juju-quickstart: error: machine 1 is in an error state: error: container "bac-local-machine-1" is already created
<bac> either a) i don't care or b) use it.  right?
<frankban> bac: are you in trusty?
<bac> i am saucy.
<bac> as is my VM
<gary_poster> heh
<frankban> bac: this seems a juju error in handling lxc containers
<frankban> bac: on the other hand it's cool that you actually QAed the problem this branch tries to fix. a machine error does not hangs the application
<frankban> bac: you can try re-destroying the environment, deleting the jenv file in ~/.juju/environments/ and manually killing containers if they are still alive
<bac> frankban: sure
<bac> frankban: yeah, i thought that was funny since i'd asked how to do it.  :)
<frankban> heh
<bac> frankban:  i have no jenv file
<bac> i tried using lxc-destroy and it said the container was not confined
<frankban> :-/
<hatch> *sigh* finish expenses....and the site crashes
<bac> frankban: i know you're at EOD/EOW but one quick question.  quickstart pretends to have worked, printing
<bac> deploying the bundle openstack-services with the following services: ntp, mysql
<bac> done!
<bac> but those services were not deployed.
<bac> juju status doesn't list them.
<gary_poster> "deploying..."/"Requesting a deployment of..." ?
<bac> gary_poster: good change.  but it doesn't look like anything happened
<frankban> gary_poster: yeah that's a good idea, bac: how much time passed?
<bac> frankban: minutes.  so it may still be processing them?
<bac> i figured they would show up in 'status'
<frankban> bac: what do you see in https://[GUI URL]/gui-server-info ?
<bac> cool
<bac> {"uptime": 449, "deployer": [{"Status": "completed", "DeploymentId": 0, "Error": "invalid literal for int() with base 10: '1G'", "Time": 1389979445}], "apiversion": "go", "sandbox": false, "version": "0.2.2", "debug": false, "apiurl": "wss://10.0.3.1:17070"}
<frankban> bac: so your deployment completed with an error, you should see an error notification in the GUI
<frankban> bac: a very human friendly error indeed ;-)
<bac> frankban: i'd checked that earlier.  no errors
<bac> mem=1G is not ok?
<frankban> bac: right, the deployment was started from quickstart, not from the GUI
<frankban> bac: it seems the deployer requires an int
<bac> that is a bug with the deployer then.
<bac> ok, frankban, so neither the gui nor quickstart noted the error.
<bac> that seems like an issue
 * gary_poster has emails down to < 500. Time for lunch.
<frankban> bac: is it is, but it's not a quickstart issue. we should improve bundle validation in the guiserver, or in the deployer validation step
<bac> frankban: ok.  qa-ok then
<bac> sorry it took so long
<frankban> bac: thank you. did the bundle work without 1G?
<bac> frankban: i haven't tried it yet.
<hatch> lunching
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so sorry...will take my time on those better in the future
<gary_poster> rick_h_: np!
<gary_poster> rick_h_: thanks for the research!
 * rick_h_ shoe horned what he was reading into past issues and made it all fit. doh
<rick_h_> np, happy to add to any confusion wheee
<bac> hi gary_poster, so you'll know i intend to work monday and swap the holiday, maybe for next friday.
<gary_poster> bac, ok cool, thanks for heads up
<bac> you working?
<gary_poster> bac, no, taking Monday off.  Kids are off, so it will be better for all concerned (including me) for me to do so also. :-)
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> OK, down to 17 emails, but I actually have to do something about them :-)
<hatch> jujugui the latest chrome devtools reset my config values so if you're having issues with caching, it's possible that it's back on again :/
<gary_poster> :-/ ack
<hatch> ooo boy this bug is a complicated one
<hatch> aww why are all these things written in Python :P
<hazmat> hatch, :-) http://blog.koehntopp.de/uploads/mapreduce.png
<hatch> hazmat HAHAHA
<rick_h_> hatch: which things are we referring to?
<hatch> see emails
<rick_h_> hatch: oh all the charm tools stuff?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> maybe it's a good way to make me learn more
<rick_h_> hatch: because it's on the system by default and doesn't need a ppa and most people would rather write python than JS and pypi stays up while npm is going comercial and ...
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> oh shit, now you're on the npm going commercial bandwagon too? lol
<hatch> oops I swore
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> well, I'm on the wait and see on that. I'm curious how that works out
<bac> wait, we're not supposed to swear?
<rick_h_> I know the python software foundation has some some of the backing of pypi and such
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah tbh I would have much preferred a foundation to own npm as well
 * gary_poster watches curse police head towards Saskatoon
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I just wish I could force the node_app charm to go through jshint
<rick_h_> patch it
<rick_h_> why not?
 * rick_h_ has done a couple of "pep8 M*@#$#F#@$A#@" pull requests
<hatch> the latest pull request is a 1200 line diff
<hatch> and there are if() statements written using 3 different syntax's 
<hatch> maybe more
<hatch> and one MASSSSSSIVE pyramid of doom
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> take it one file at a time?
<rick_h_> jshint hooks/* and submit that
<rick_h_> then move on to another folder
<hatch> I'd rather the author fix it before it lands :)
<hatch> marcoceppi am I allowed to add some input on that latest node_app PR? 
<rick_h_> if you've already got 1200 line diff then submit it! :)
<marcoceppi> hatch: yes of course
<hatch> rick_h_ lol I don't have a diff, that's what the current one is
<hatch> marcoceppi ok cool, is the guy who's submitting that PR within the company? or an external contributor? 
<marcoceppi> hatch: he works for joyent
<hatch> hmm, he should know about jshint then :P
<rick_h_> teach don't b#$##@
<rick_h_> :)
<marcoceppi> hatch: it is an initial submission still a WIP
<hatch> rick_h_ teach don't beach? 
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> yea, get off that beach and stop lallygagging around
<hatch> I lost my mouse, kinda irritated about that
 * rick_h_ has never thought about spelling that before
<rick_h_> hatch: what kind of mouse?
<hatch> rick_h_ logitech something or other....Iunno the battery lasts for a year and it's sorta ergo 
<rick_h_> lamo
<rick_h_> lmao that is
<rick_h_> so it's one of 100 diff mice
<hatch> haha truth!
<rick_h_> AMZ says "logitech wireless mouse" Showing 1 - 16 of 5,910 Results
<hatch> M510
<hatch> I think
<hatch> it's still lost somewhere
<hatch> my dog was playing with it, maybe he took it
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> thinks he's a cat?
<hatch> haha, well he was pushing it around the couch and now it's gone...suspicious, I think not!
<gary_poster> rick_h_: I don't get any cred for the MI theme? awww.... :-) thanks for voluntering
<gary_poster> will send to Antonio as well
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I can't keep up. It's friday :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> and I found my bug...with a one line fix
<gary_poster> heh cool
<rick_h_> and MORE to test
<rick_h_> so meh, I give up
<hatch> gary_poster any possibility we can move the 'destroy-service' and 'expose' buttons into the inspector footer so that it's visible on every tab?
<gary_poster> hatch, <shrug> talk to the luca-man.  I think it will be a bit awkward myself.  for instance, change a value on the config tab, look at the appearing buttons, and then imagine that along with the destroy/expose combo
<hatch> ahh yeah....hmm
<gary_poster> doesn't look to good in my eye, but maybe there's a nice way around it
<gary_poster> too
<hatch> fixed
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa on a trivial fix https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/76
 * bac heads out to be festive again.
<rick_h_> hatch: trade you? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/77
<hatch> rick_h_ you left a .only in your tests
<rick_h_> bah
<hatch> and ok
<hatch> :)
 * rick_h_ runs make lint
<hatch> rick_h_ now that we don't have lbox I run make lint && make test-debug && make test-prod before PR :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I was trying to rush to get it up for you to look at so I could do yours and EOD on a nice clean slate
<hatch> heh EOD on time? since when
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> been a rough week for that
<rick_h_> friday!
<rick_h_> whoa, that's a tall inspector at 2160px browser height
<hatch> lol
<hatch> it will be 100% height in the next design
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: qa fail
<hatch> :(
<hatch> what happened
<rick_h_> the expose it part of the scroll, but not destroy
<rick_h_> it hard stops at the end of expose, can't see destory at all until I make the window large enough to not need to scroll
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> can you make sure you're running the new code and not a cache?
<rick_h_> yea, just clearing now
<hatch> AND if you are - try removing the TB_SPACING that was added and see if you now cannot see the expose button either
<rick_h_> oh hmm, old code. wtf. Did my qa-pr fail me?
<hatch> *phew*
<rick_h_> k, qa ok, just no test sad face
<hatch> I was out of ideas beyond a huge refactor branch so I'm glad it was a cache issue  haha
<hatch> can you think of a way to test this?
<hatch> I'm open to ideas but anything I can come up with is so dependant on the browser/resolution it's being viewed in
<rick_h_> can you just setup a div and check the calculated height. Fill it with known content. a 1x1 gif you set a size to 
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> well that container doesn't have to be full browser height right? It's not getting window sizes
<rick_h_> you control container which all the heights are set from
<rick_h_> not a 5 liner, but seems like it's testable 
<hatch> the height calculation is based on the height of the window so that it's full height minus the padding
<rick_h_> off the cuff
<hatch> could maybe have a container to render it into and calculate off that
<rick_h_> I don't see window.* in that function
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> that's what I'm saying
<hatch> var winHeight = container.get('winHeight'),
<rick_h_> the function is good in that you pass in the known entity
<rick_h_> right, but container is what you send in
<rick_h_> you can determine/set that
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> hmm ok
<rick_h_> sorry, I know it'll be a little pita
<rick_h_> and maybe not worth it I guess, but seems a chunk of code w/o any tests then if we don't test that at all
<hatch> aybe I can treat it as a functional test and just mock out the stuff and test that the setstyle sends the proper value
<rick_h_> right, I mean you just made a change where you forced a known 20 * 3 px change
<hatch> ok update the PR that the qa passed and I'll stew on a test for a bit
<rick_h_> some test should be failing with off by 60 right now
<rick_h_> PR updated
<hatch> cool thanks, yeah I'll add a test here
<rick_h_> hatch: going to get the boy from day care. I've got about 8min left on my test run. 
<rick_h_> hatch: if your review is cool and the tests pass can you :shipit: for me please?
<hatch> yup can do
<rick_h_> ty kind sir
<jcastro> anyone still working?
<jcastro> mhall has some charm deployment questions to for deploying the Ubuntu API website and he needs someone who can walk him through some steps
<hatch> jcastro I am here
<hatch> jcastro I pinged him
#juju-gui 2014-01-18
<hatch> rick_h_ if you pop back in tonight, it looks like your branch failed the merge but I can't tell why
<rick_h_> hatch: I fixed it. It's landed
<rick_h_> hatch: it was some issue with the github api to complete the merge it looks like
<hatch> rick_h_ cool thx, what was that issue? just a conflicted merge?
<hatch> ohh
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it was pure python/github/network issue it appears
<hatch> ok cool, it didn't give much info for the error so I wasn't sure what to do haha
<rick_h_> + ./bin/lander-merge-result --ini development.ini --failure=Attempt to land pull request failed --pr=77 --job-name=juju-gui-merge --build-number=74
<rick_h_> actually sorry was this one
<rick_h_> + ./bin/lander-merge-result --ini development.ini --pr=77 --job-name=juju-gui-merge --build-number=74
<rick_h_> and then you get the python traceback from the bin/lander-merge-result script
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> oh rick_h_  were you involved with getting the gui charm working on prodstack? 
<rick_h_> anyway, was a pure retry
<rick_h_> hatch: getting it working on prodstack?
<rick_h_> I mean I know of it, why?
<hatch> yeah I remember there were a bunch of issues
<hatch> oh mhall is having issues with prodstack and looking for some help
<rick_h_> hatch: well there's a lot of rules
<rick_h_> no outbound connections
<rick_h_> even to LP
<hatch> haha yeah there is
<rick_h_> they use the charm by downloading it and then build it, and deploying it as a local charm
<rick_h_> so everything has to be offline
<rick_h_> which is why the gui charm pulls down the node cache, gui is a release tarball, etc
<hatch> ahh 
<hatch> yeah I think his issues were permission based when making relationships and the like
<hatch> I told him I'd get someone in touch with him on Monday
<hatch> but I coudln't remember who actually got it working on prodstack
<rick_h_> hmmm, seems like IS would do/fix that
<rick_h_> they deploy things and setup the relationships. Not sure what permissions you'd hit.
<hatch> not entirely sure
#juju-gui 2014-01-19
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-12
<frankban> uiteam, anyone available for a quick review of another quickstart branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/197740043 thanks!
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-01-13
<frankban> uiteam: another small quickstart branch, no QA required: https://codereview.appspot.com/191640043
<bac> frankban: on it
<frankban> bac: ty
<frankban> uiteam: who is available for a really quick look at https://codereview.appspot.com/191640043? rick_h_, mhilton ?
<mhilton> frankban: I can look
<frankban> mhilton: thanks!
<mhilton> frankban, LGTM
<frankban> mhilton: great, merged
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 thanks for getting that into 1.22 
<hatch> lazyPower: fancy new blog! No more ghost? 
<lazyPower> hatch: yeah, i went to static site generation to fit my workflow better
<hatch> looks good even if there is a little sadface here :)
<hatch> Did you at least charm it up? :)
<lazyPower> Thanks :)
<lazyPower> Not really feesable to charm up a static site being served out of S3
<lazyPower> i guess i *could* make a proxy charm to do the build routine
<hatch> ohh it's done like that....gotcha
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 8 kanban please
<Makyo> uiteam 1.3.0 released \o/
<bac> whee
<hatch> yay!
<rick_h_> Makyo: woot woot
<kadams54> yay!
<Makyo> Whoa, they weren't kidding.
<Makyo> "some" netsplits
<hatch> Makyo: lol "some" they said
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mooooorning
#juju-gui 2015-01-14
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 10 kanban please
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: running 10 mins late
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: rgr
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: inbound in 2 mins
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: k, we're all making fun of you
<rick_h_> so warn us before joining
<marcoceppi> whew, perfect
<lazyPower> hatch: i think this is transient, first time i've *ever* seen the gui fail a hook - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9751444/
<lazyPower> woo love trasient apt errors
<hatch> lazyPower: interesting - I've never seen that
<hatch> did it resolve itselv?
<hatch> itself*
<lazyPower> hatch: upon re-running yeah, it appears to have been a networking hiccup
<lazyPower> but i digress - still the first time i've ever seen the gui red on me
<hatch> yeah that's odd for sure
<huwshimi> Morning
<teslanick> hatch: I've literally spent the last 7 workdays fighting with Docker. Makes me pine for juju, even though they're not quite the same thing.
#juju-gui 2015-01-15
<lazyPower> rick_h_: Whoooooops! I swear i know what team you work on
<rick_h_> lazyPower: :)
<rick_h_> old habits die hard 
<jcastro> rick_h_, we should have juju publish by may right?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yes, we've got a call later today to talk about it
<jcastro> ok, there's a conference in may for a charm I want to show off but we'll need publish by then
<jcastro> is that a risky move for me or a safe  bet? :)
<rick_h_> jcastro: when it gets closer let me know nad we'll make it happen
<rick_h_> if we're not 100% there we'll flesh out the tools to demo 
<jcastro> "let my code on github be listed on the store" is all I want
<jcastro> well, I want lots of things, but mostly that, heh
<rick_h_> jcastro: sounds good
<rick_h_> jcastro: yes, with confidence you can demo that in may
<hatch> problem with fitbit - it only counts your steps not that you've been standing around for 4h :)
<hatch> hmm I have finally run out of space on my cell phone....32GB has lasted me 2 years of bloat
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> now what....I suppose I could delete some songs or photos
<hatch> games, apps
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: lazyPower mbruzek https://twitter.com/mitechie/status/555838939878027264 fyi, you have to click on the tweet details to see it
<mbruzek> nicely done rick_h_
<lazyPower> rick_h_: opengraph data?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: twitter card support
<rick_h_> lazyPower: have to get it all signed off and such through them
<lazyPower> nice
<rick_h_> lazyPower: soon we'll turn the svgs into pngs and then each charm can have it's own icon in the tweet
<lazyPower> i was following the other metadata task and saw the hangup on svgs and shed a tear
<rick_h_> but that's later
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> though the work on that has started
<rick_h_> just a chunk of work to do on the fly svg->png translations at the required sizes since everyone is different, G+, twitter, etc
<rick_h_> and performant
<hatch> oh that's working now? Nice - I tried this morning and i couldn't get it to work
<rick_h_> you have to click through to the details on the tweet
<hatch> lemme try again
<hatch> nice it's working now
<hatch> it wasn't working before
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> cool
<hatch> sucks that it says it's by charmers :(
<hatch> I want credit damnit!!!
<rick_h_> then finish publish work :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> it's unfortunate that it doesn't support svg :(
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huw
#juju-gui 2015-01-16
<rick_h_> marcoceppi_: jcastro heads up meeting moved towards late in the day sorry, had conflict come up. 
<marcoceppi_> rick_h_: thanks, I should be able to make it but I might be roaming a bit
<rick_h_> marcoceppi_: understand, apologies for the change
<marcoceppi_> rick_h_: no worries
<marcoceppi_> I should be able to join via phone
<jcastro> rick_h_, no worries, I mean, it's only at the end of the day on a friday
<jcastro> j/k it's fine
<rick_h_> jcastro: or see you in cape town :)
<frankban> uiteam: tox branch is ready: https://codereview.appspot.com/189580044 is anyone available for reviewing it? thanks!
#juju-gui 2017-01-18
<kaisers> Hi juju-gui, is it ok to ask a q about the jujucharms.com store web ui in here?
<rick_h> kaisers: sure thing
<kaisers> Great. I'm looking at a page like https://jujucharms.com/u/quobyte/quobyte-api/trusty/0 and i need to edit the 'configuration' section at the lower end of the page
<kaisers> Where is that content defined?
<kaisers> Above that is the readme from the juju charm, but i cannot find the sources for the configuration section at the lower end of the page
<rick_h> kaisers: it's parsed from the config.yaml in the charm
<kaisers> weird
<kaisers> Because i'm looking at the sources and they differ
<rick_h> from https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/~quobyte/trusty/quobyte-api-0/archive/config.yaml
<rick_h> kaisers: was it just recently updated? There's some caches in the webui that might cause delays in updating?
<kaisers> No, i probably have a wrong version when fetching the charm from the server
<kaisers> not a bzr wizard, sry
<kaisers> But thanks a lot for clarifying.  I was wondering if i was looking in a completely wrong direction. If it's in the charm I'll find & edit it.... :)
<rick_h> kaisers: hmm, well bzr sohuldn't have anything to do with it
<kaisers> I'm an absolute noob in bzr/juju/charms. I'm trying to update some things a colleague did some months ago. afaics the sources i get from code.launchpad.net are not the same as those deployed to the jujucharms store. 
<kaisers> Quick q: Normal procedure would be develop against code.lp, and at some point deploy towards the jujucharms store, correct?
<kaisers> <-- is digger into the docs...
<rick_h> kaisers: ah I see. So the charms are pushed to the charmstore with the charm command. It lets you develop in your chosen source control location and then when things pass tests/QA/etc you can push to the store to update
<kaisers> *digging
<rick_h> kaisers: see https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/authors-charm-store
<kaisers> thanks again!
<rick_h> np
<rick_h> let me know if you hit any questions/issues along the way
<kaisers> rick_h: will do
#juju-gui 2017-01-19
<bdx> how's it going everyone?
<rick_h> howdy bdx 
<bdx> concerning the hosted beta controller, I don't seem to get the correct display for the model access, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23828250/
<bdx> it shows incorrectly in the gui as well https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/5590546/22111375/f9e80a5c-de13-11e6-92d3-1672174dd3b4.png
<bdx> it seems my "units" aren't displayed correctly in either place too
<bdx> rick_h: how should I go about addressing these concerns?
<rick_h> bdx: sorry, otp. I'd like to setup a place for you to enter feedback/etc. I'm looking at what we can do. 
<rick_h> bdx: for the moment can you file bugs and screenshots in https://github.com/canonicalltd/jujucharms.com/ and I've added a new label hosted-juju to tag things with
<bdx> rick_h: awesome, thanks
<bdx> rick_h: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/390
<bdx> rick_h: I don't have the permission to add tags I don't thing
<bdx> geh - think*
<rick_h> bdx: tag is there I thought
<rick_h> I just added it?
<bdx> ooh my bad, terminology skew ..
<bdx> I don't have perms to add labels
<rick_h> k, added
<bdx> nice thanks
<rick_h> will setup a issue template here in a bit
<bdx> awesome, thank you
<bdx> concerning juju hosted controllers, I can login to jujucharms.com and see my models on the hosted controller, but none of my users can
<bdx> I've had them login and out of jujucharms.com, and `charm login`, `charm logout` a bunch of times to no avail
<bdx> is there something I'm missing here?
<bdx> my users have registered with the hosted controller, and are creating their own models on it via cli
<bdx> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/391
<bdx> rick_h: will you label that for me pls
<rick_h> k
<bdx> thx
#juju-gui 2017-01-20
<fabrice> good morning everyone
#juju-gui 2019-01-18
<fabrice> good morning everyone
<mhilton> uiteam: anyone else having problems with canonical IRC?
<rogpeppe> mhilton: seems ok to me
